# The Old School Gentlemen Thread



## Oldsarge

Major Sir Wilfred Patrick Thesiger, CBE, DSO, FRAS, FRGS, (3 June 1910 - 24 August 2003) was a British explorer and travel writer. As you can clearly see, he really knew how to dress. A true Englishman.


----------



## Oldsarge

Desmond FitzGerald, 29th Knight of Glin


----------



## Flanderian

Charlie of Watts and David of Bowie -


----------



## Fading Fast

Sir Charles Aubrey Smith, CBE was an England Test cricketer who became a stage and film actor, acquiring a niche as the officer-and-gentleman type, as in the first sound version of The Prisoner of Zenda. In Hollywood, he organised British actors into a cricket team, much intriguing local spectators. Wikipedia
Born: July 21, 1863, London, United Kingdom
Died: December 20, 1948, Beverly Hills, CA


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

My hero....HRH PMoK.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## culverwood

Rex Harrison and Wilfred Hyde White


----------



## derum

Alan Whicker


----------



## Oldsarge

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> View attachment 27579
> 
> 
> My hero....HRH PMoK.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


Oh, yes.


----------



## Howard




----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


>


Howard, you looked great with the 'stache! Never should have shaved it!


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## culverwood

*Charles Burgess Fry*, known as *C. B. Fry* (25 April 1872 - 7 September 1956), was an English sportsman, politician, diplomat, academic, teacher, writer, editor and publisher, who is best remembered for his career as a cricketer.John Arlott described him with the words: "Charles Fry could be autocratic, angry and self-willed: he was also magnanimous, extravagant, generous, elegant, brilliant - and fun ... he was probably the most variously gifted Englishman of any age."

At Oxford he gained a total of twelve sporting Blues for representing his university, and in one year he captained the football, athletics and cricket teams. To fill in time he also played Rugby Union at university, as well as for Blackheath and the Barbarians. In addition he proved himself to be a fine boxer, golfer, swimmer, tennis player, javelin thrower and sculler.

A brilliant track and field athlete, C.B. equalled the world long jump record with a jump of 23' 6½" (7.17m) in 1893. At the world's first international athletics event held at London's White City stadium in 1894, C.B. won both the long jump and 100 yards sprint.

Fry's achievements on the sporting field included representing England at both cricket and football, an FA Cup Final appearance for Southampton F.C..

His talents were not confined to the sports field. C.B. also stood as Liberal candidate for Parliament in Brighton; he was a director of a training ship, a journalist, a deputy and speechwriter for the Indian delegation at the League of Nations.

It was whilst he was involved in the latter role that C.B. was offered the vacant throne of Albania.


----------



## StephenRG

culverwood said:


> *Charles Burgess Fry*, known as *C. B. Fry* (25 April 1872 - 7 September 1956),


He had a party trick of jumping up and backwards onto a mantelpiece.


----------



## derum

culverwood said:


> *Charles Burgess Fry*, known as *C. B. Fry* (25 April 1872 - 7 September 1956), was an English sportsman, politician, diplomat, academic, teacher, writer, editor and publisher, who is best remembered for his career as a cricketer.John Arlott described him with the words: "Charles Fry could be autocratic, angry and self-willed: he was also magnanimous, extravagant, generous, elegant, brilliant - and fun ... he was probably the most variously gifted Englishman of any age."
> 
> At Oxford he gained a total of twelve sporting Blues for representing his university, and in one year he captained the football, athletics and cricket teams. To fill in time he also played Rugby Union at university, as well as for Blackheath and the Barbarians. In addition he proved himself to be a fine boxer, golfer, swimmer, tennis player, javelin thrower and sculler.
> 
> A brilliant track and field athlete, C.B. equalled the world long jump record with a jump of 23' 6½" (7.17m) in 1893. At the world's first international athletics event held at London's White City stadium in 1894, C.B. won both the long jump and 100 yards sprint.
> 
> Fry's achievements on the sporting field included representing England at both cricket and football, an FA Cup Final appearance for Southampton F.C..
> 
> His talents were not confined to the sports field. C.B. also stood as Liberal candidate for Parliament in Brighton; he was a director of a training ship, a journalist, a deputy and speechwriter for the Indian delegation at the League of Nations.
> 
> It was whilst he was involved in the latter role that C.B. was offered the vacant throne of Albania.


A list of sporting achievments bettered only by this man:








Max Woosnam.


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Old school game hunters, Dennis Finch Hatton and Frederick Selous.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> Howard, you looked great with the 'stache! Never should have shaved it!


I want to look young and handsome, It was hard to keep a mustache.


----------



## Howard




----------



## paxonus

Cambridge mathematician G. H. Hardy. Among other accomplishments, along with his life-long collaborator Littlewood they discovered Ramanujan and brought him to England. He was the consumate Cambridge Don.


----------



## SG_67




----------



## smmrfld




----------



## Howard




----------



## derum




----------



## Howard

Mr. Moneybags


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## smmrfld

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 27764


----------



## Howard

How about Oliver "Daddy" Warbucks?


----------



## Claybuster

One of my sartorial heroes. As he aged, William Powell never forgot how to present himself as a distinguished gentleman.


----------



## derum




----------



## FLMike




----------



## StephenRG




----------



## Oldsarge

Still stylish at play.


----------



## Oldsarge

Cecil Beaton, 1972


----------



## derum




----------



## Oldsarge

George and Nicholas


----------



## Oldsarge

William Faulkner


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> William Faulkner
> 
> View attachment 28195


Your picture of William Faulkner inspires me to pick up a copy of and reread Faulkner's "As I Lay Dying." Hopefully it would not prove to be an ironically timely read!


----------



## SG_67

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 28177
> 
> 
> George and Nicholas


I read once that they looked so alike that one was often mistaken for the other, particularly when one was dressed in the naval uniform of the other.

Besides sharing looks, both were endowed with a dull wit. No doubt a vestige of hereditary monarchy.


----------



## Oldsarge

SG_67 said:


> I read once that they looked so alike that one was often mistaken for the other, particularly when one was dressed in the naval uniform of the other.
> 
> Besides sharing looks, both were endowed with a dull wit. No doubt a vestige of hereditary monarchy.


Without the occasional admixture of the middle class meritocracy. I'm looking for young George to be a good cut above the mean.


----------



## Oldsarge

I suspect that this is the Duke of Kent.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Fading Fast

Sir Reginald Carey Harrison, known as Rex Harrison


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 28226
> 
> 
> I suspect that this is the Duke of Kent.


Great gloves!


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 28226
> 
> 
> I suspect that this is the Duke of Kent.


I thought it was you!


----------



## Oldsarge

I wish!


----------



## derum

Sir Ranulph Fiennes. Explorer. Writer. Poet.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Woofa

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 28226
> 
> 
> Not one but 2 buttons unbuttoned. With 5 total. Wonder if that is a tom ford jacket.


----------



## Oldsarge

I think bespoke but who knows?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Fading Fast

Warren William was a Broadway and Hollywood actor, immensely popular during the early 1930s


----------



## Kyle76

eagle2250 said:


> Great gloves!


Those gloves suggest the gentleman has more than one pair!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## StephenRG

Bela Bartok:


----------



## Fading Fast

Ray Milland


----------



## paxonus

StephenRG said:


> Bela Bartok:


That must be at least 20 lbs of tweed.


----------



## Oldsarge

paxonus said:


> That must be at least 20 lbs of tweed.


Hey, concert halls can get really cold.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Peak and Pine

How old do you have to be to be in this thread and does the fact that last night I went to my high school's 57th class reunion and looked very much the gentleman, amongst the fat and bald and jowly (and some were even dead, but they weren't actually there). make me eligible? Liked the pic above of Faulkner (and his books) and I have a Magic Mirror that when squinted into makes me look like Ray Milland (in Lost Weekend).


----------



## Fading Fast

Peak and Pine said:


> How old do you have to be to be in this thread and does the fact that last night I went to my high school's 57th class reunion and looked very much the gentleman, amongst the fat and bald and jowly (and some were even dead, but they weren't actually there). make me eligible? Liked the pic above of Faulkner (and his books) and I have a Magic Mirror that when squinted into makes me look like Ray Milland (in Lost Weekend).


Looking like Milland in *The Lost Weekend* - when he is not recovering from a bender - is not a bad thing at all.

To wit, not bad to look like this ⇩









But maybe not like this ⇩


----------



## Peak and Pine

^
The latter.


----------



## Oldsarge

Clint Eastwood


----------



## Fading Fast

Clark Gable, Van Heflin, Gary Cooper, and James Stewart1957.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Great picture, but is that the same Jimmy Stewart who is featured in the book "Bomber Pilot" and starred in all those "B" class westerns?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Fading Fast

Sir Noël Peirce Coward was an English playwright, composer, director, actor and singer, known for his wit, flamboyance, and what Time magazine called "a sense of personal style, a combination of cheek and chic, pose and poise". Wikipedia


----------



## TerryM

William Powell. Or maybe just an excuse to post Myrna Loy.


----------



## StephenRG

Jesse Owens:


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Maurice Ravel and Dean Acheson:


----------



## Fading Fast

John Williams was an English stage, film and television actor.


----------



## StephenRG

Douglas Fairbanks _pere et fils_:


----------



## ran23

2 overcoats? in his hand??


----------



## eagle2250

^^:icon_scratch:
He must have been an AAAC member...and don't we all have multiple overcoats? LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

Maybe he was flying someplace cold?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## StephenRG

Joseph Conrad - I cannot work out what that collar is, though.


----------



## StephenRG

John Buchan with a jacket that will have some members here drooling, I suspect:


----------



## Oldsarge

Cecil Beaton


----------



## Oldsarge

11th Duke of Argyle:


----------



## Oldsarge

And I don't know who this gent is but he has style.


----------



## Oldsarge

Sir Conan Doyle


----------



## Fading Fast

William Somerset Maugham


----------



## derum

Jules Verne


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Kyle76

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 28936


Well, yeah, but who wouldn't look good standing in that room?


----------



## StephenRG

H Rider Haggard:









h


----------



## Oldsarge

Di nuovo, Luciano.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Engineered disarray, from top to bottom, yields a rather nice overall effect. :beer:


----------



## Oldsarge

London, back in the day.


----------



## paxonus

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Engineered disarray, from top to bottom, yields a rather nice overall effect. :beer:


The "engineered disarray" comment reminded me of something I read recently. Although the photo is small and shows only a bit of trouser and shoe, the description of the wearer is definitely old-school gentleman.

https://theoldmoneybook.com/2019/02/10/message-in-a-buckle/


----------



## SG_67




----------



## Oldsarge

paxonus said:


> The "engineered disarray" comment reminded me of something I read recently. Although the photo is small and shows only a bit of trouser and shoe, the description of the wearer is definitely old-school gentleman.
> 
> https://theoldmoneybook.com/2019/02/10/message-in-a-buckle/


That is an amazing article and the description is marvelous. I should like to be such a Parisian, you know?


----------



## Oldsarge

Booker T Washington


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## SG_67

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 29189


An interesting perspective.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

TR and Ike, my kind of Republicans!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## paxonus

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 29260
> View attachment 29261


I started watching the Malkovich version of the new BBC Poirot production. They are clearly going for a younger viewer. Stopped watching halfway through the first segment.


----------



## Mike Petrik

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 29225
> 
> 
> TR and Ike, my kind of Republicans!


Yep, TR -- the man who viscerally and publicly opposed the very idea of hyphenated Americans!


----------



## Oldsarge

paxonus said:


> I started watching the Malkovich version of the new BBC Poirot production. They are clearly going for a younger viewer. Stopped watching halfway through the first segment.


They're wasting their time. After Jeremy Britt, the Holmes _oeuvre _was complete. Everything afterwards is a pale imitation or a perversion. The same is true of Suchet's Poirot.


----------



## SG_67

Mike Petrik said:


> Yep, TR -- the man who viscerally and publicly opposed the very idea of hyphenated Americans!


And apparently didn't mind keeping his shirtmakers waiting.


----------



## Mike Petrik

SG_67 said:


> And apparently didn't mind keeping his shirtmakers waiting.
> 
> View attachment 29289


Yes, while hardly a dandy TR was truly fastidious about his clothing. He dressed with uncommon intentionality even for his era, but always tastefully.


----------



## Oldsarge

George Westinghouse


----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ Two good books with Westinghouse as a major focus - the first is non-fiction (and the better of the two) and the second is historical fiction:


----------



## paxonus

Guess who:


----------



## Oldsarge

paxonus said:


> Guess who:


Oliver Wendell Holmes, Jr. the noted jurist.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Fading Fast

Your David Niven post ⇧, got me to thinking about another of my favorite classic British actors - Leslie Howard:


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

^^
Now just who among us doesn't wish they could sport a fedora that well? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Fading Fast

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Now just who among us doesn't wish they could sport a fedora that well? :icon_scratch:


And let's also note what appears to be a killer camel hair polo coat (hard to be sure in a B&W pic, but still, it looks like a beautiful one to me).


----------



## Fading Fast

Since Leslie Howard didn't get any love, I want to call attention to the rare broken diamond pattern in his sport coat. And here's a funny thing, he wears that exact sport coat in two of his movies. It's not often that you come across the same distinctive item of clothing on the same star in two unrelated movies.


----------



## Oldsarge

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 29460


I can't help but believe that his cleft chin helps. It sort of balances the dimples in the hat, don't you think?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ McQueen, IMHO, nailed '60s trad/Ivy/not-hippie cool perfectly. He sometimes wore the items "straight" and he sometimes put his own spin on them, but he got it.

His spin on a classic look from "Bullitt"
















And some more:


----------



## SG_67

Fading Fast said:


> ⇧ McQueen, IMHO, nailed '60s trad/Ivy/not-hippie cool perfectly. He sometimes wore the items "straight" and he sometimes put his own spin on them, but he got it.
> 
> His spin on a classic look from "Bullitt"
> View attachment 29510
> View attachment 29511
> 
> 
> And some more:
> View attachment 29512
> View attachment 29513
> 
> View attachment 29514


Style endures. McQueen is as good an example as his "look" is still relevant today.

Really even more striking in that those are examples of casual wear, which tend to fluctuate more than more formal/business formal for men.


----------



## Oldsarge

A whole passel:


----------



## StephenRG

FWIW I was looking at photos of great scientists of the early 20thC (Schroedinger, Dirac, etc.) and was struck by how many of them had a pen clipped to the breast pocket of their jackets.


----------



## Oldsarge

Well, when you get an idea for a great experiment, you gotta write it down.


----------



## Oldsarge

FDR


----------



## derum

StephenRG said:


> FWIW I was looking at photos of great scientists of the early 20thC (Schroedinger, Dirac, etc.) and was struck by how many of them had a pen clipped to the breast pocket of their jackets.


It's so that he can write down where he left his cat.


----------



## paxonus

Oldsarge said:


> FDR
> View attachment 29537


His jacket may be a bit wide at the shoulder, but he certainly looks better fitted than the poor chap standing next to him.


----------



## paxonus

derum said:


> It's so that he can write down where he left his cat.
> View attachment 29540


But if he did that he might kill it.


----------



## derum

paxonus said:


> But if he did that he might kill it.


Or keep it alive.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## SG_67

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 29574
> View attachment 29575


I like the first pic. The other has a photoshop quality to it. Can't put my finger on it. Something looks out of proportion.


----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 29574
> View attachment 29575


Love the top suit.


----------



## Oldsarge

Fred Astaire, of course.


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## paxonus

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 29574
> View attachment 29575


Faulkner, yes. The other guy looks a bit constrained.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

"And another thing . . . "


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## paxonus

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 29612


I get a kick out of this particularly unusual "suit" he wore. From what I have read it was called a siren suit. Something to be donned quickly while rushing to an air-raid shelter.


----------



## StephenRG

George Gershwin:


----------



## StephenRG

Maurice Ravel


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> "And another thing . . . "
> 
> View attachment 29611


Wow...that's a whole lot of brass buttons, even for a navy blazer! :crazy:


----------



## eagle2250

paxonus said:


> I get a kick out of this particularly unusual "suit" he wore. From what I have read it was called a siren suit. Something to be donned quickly while rushing to an air-raid shelter.


Back in those days, practical for sure, but now one might see it as a set of coveralls...looking for a garage!


----------



## Oldsarge

Paul Bowles


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Back in those days, practical for sure, but now one might see it as a set of coveralls...looking for a garage!


Well, if you own a vintage Jaguar, it's part of the toolkit.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Well, if you own a vintage Jaguar, it's part of the toolkit.


I always wished that the USAF would have issued pinstriped navy flight suits! Alas, those lucky duckies in ADC got blaze orange versions, but we SAC weenies had to make due with the olive drab variety. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

The style to which we would all love to become accustomed.


----------



## SG_67




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 29674
> 
> 
> The style to which we would all love to become accustomed.


So that is how a retired Admiral lives? Pretty nice...pretty dawg-gone nice, but that sure looks like a whole lot of teak deck work to maintain!


----------



## Oldsarge

That's what minions are for.


----------



## Fading Fast

"The Thin Man"


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ for all the money spent on that show, you'd think they could have tailored his pants so as to not be too long. Handsome dog.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Indeed, the dogs rig certainly fits better than that worn by the gentleman pictured.


----------



## Kyle76

The dog's name was Isis. Figured into a couple of plot lines.


----------



## LoneWolf

One of my favorite historic figures. Not known as a fashion plate, but appears to have been well dressed based on a good amount of photographic evidence.

Robert Todd Lincoln, oldest son of Abraham. Led a life of public service and privilege but experienced a great deal of tragedy. The only one of Lincolns's four sons to survive to adulthood, his own and only son (Abraham II) died at an early age, but by way of his daughters the blood line endured until the death of his great-grandson in the mid 1980's. Committed his mother to an insane asylum. Present at or proximate to every presidential assassination before JFK. Died a very wealthy and very old (especially for his time) man.


----------



## Oldsarge

I just love the cuffs.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 30107
> 
> 
> I just love the cuffs.


Indeed, the Prince cuts a rather majestic profile...those cuffs do seem to help in pulling it off!


----------



## Oldsarge

Well, 'majestic' _is_ part of his job description . . .


----------



## SG_67

Oldsarge said:


> Well, 'majestic' _is_ part of his job description . . .


I wonder if the Royal penchant for such panache will die off with his generation? For that matter, he and Prince Michael are the only two that seem to really care, unless I'm missing something.


----------



## Oldsarge

I fear you have a point. William could take a few pointers from his uncle . . .


----------



## SG_67

Oldsarge said:


> I fear you have a point. William could take a few pointers from his uncle . . .


It's an odd thing with these royals. In an effort to appear in touch, ordinary and accessible, they've turned themselves into the ordinary and banal. There's really nothing special about them. There is no air of mystery or glamour. They're just regular.


----------



## ruvort

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Now just who among us doesn't wish they could sport a fedora that well? :icon_scratch:


Honestly, if you have a proper fedora, I think most guys can look just as good. It truly is a favorable hat style to most faces/heads. The key is to have one in classic proportions.

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldsarge

SG_67 said:


> It's an odd thing with these royals. In an effort to appear in touch, ordinary and accessible, they've turned themselves into the ordinary and banal. There's really nothing special about them. There is no air of mystery or glamour. They're just regular.


Which is a shame because William and Kate are glamour incarnate and William is a genuine hero, rescuing people off the cliffs and snatching others from the jaws of death with his helicopter.


----------



## eagle2250

ruvort said:


> Honestly, if you have a proper fedora, I think most guys can look just as good. It truly is a favorable hat style to most faces/heads. The key is to have one in classic proportions.
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


I do have several Stetson Temple designs and a Borsalino design that I suspect qualify as "proper fedoras" and they have seen significant wear. However, I would never presume to conclude that I wear them with the same rakish air that Bogie was able to pull off! Not bad for guy with a middle name like DeForest, eh?


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Which is a shame because William and Kate are glamour incarnate and William is a genuine hero, rescuing people off the cliffs and snatching others from the jaws of death with his helicopter.


...and I seem to recall Prince Harry flew his helicopter gunship in combat taking hits from enemy fire and returning same. Both young Princes have proven themselves to be 'men of substantial substance,' regardless of one's perspectives on the Royal family in general.


----------



## Oldsarge

Prince Michael, again, at the top of his game.


----------



## Oldsarge

More TR


----------



## StephenRG

Hugo Gernsback:


----------



## SG_67




----------



## StephenRG

Am I permitted to observe the coincidence of two science fiction writers in consecutive posts?


----------



## Shaver

StephenRG said:


> Am I permitted to observe the coincidence of two science fiction writers in consecutive posts?


Certainly not.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

JRR Tolkien!

And a film biography of him comes out May 3rd.


----------



## Mike Petrik

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 30344
> 
> JRR Tolkien!
> 
> And a film biography of him comes out May 3rd.


I'm looking forward to that bio.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 30344
> 
> JRR Tolkien!
> 
> And a film biography of him comes out May 3rd.


In the photo he appears to have come straight from the Shire! They should put that picture on the cover jacket on his books.


----------



## Oldsarge

I got to spend a week or so in Oxfordshire years ago. Despite the goofball situation the UK has gotten itself into, one might be tempted to expat there . . . or maybe Cornwall. The weather is warmer in Cornwall.


----------



## StephenRG

The young Stokowski:


----------



## Oldsarge

I have no idea who this is but . . . damn!


----------



## FLMike

^What an odd looking fella. Dude’s legs are barely bigger around than his cane.


----------



## Clintotron

FLMike said:


> ^What an odd looking fella. Dude's legs are barely bigger around than his cane.


That's affectionately known as "looking as if he's riding a chicken".

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Oldsarge

Sir Charles Leonard Woolley


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

^^
Sage counsel, for sure!


----------



## Fading Fast

From Wikipedia: *Warren William* (born *Warren William Krech*; December 2, 1894 - September 24, 1948) was a Broadway and Hollywood actor, immensely popular during the early 1930s; he was later nicknamed the "King of Pre-Code".






























I've always thought he wore his clothes with ease.


----------



## Oldsarge

More of Prince Michael


----------



## eagle2250

^^What is the significance of having three buttons buttoned on the right sleeve and just two buttoned on the left sleeve?

a. It's just an oversight.
b. He's a southpaw.
c. Just because he can!
d. All of the above. 

:icon_scratch:


----------



## StephenRG

eagle2250 said:


> ^^What is the significance of having three buttons buttoned on the right sleeve and just two buttoned on the left sleeve?
> 
> a. It's just an oversight.
> b. He's a southpaw.
> c. Just because he can!
> d. All of the above.
> 
> :icon_scratch:


I suspect that the last button is unbuttoned on both sleeves but he's lost a button on the left sleeve.


----------



## Oldsarge

One of those "careless rich and heedless poor" kind of thing? Or is it the other way 'round?


----------



## StephenRG

Bertrand Russell:


----------



## Clintotron

StephenRG said:


> I suspect that the last button is unbuttoned on both sleeves but he's lost a button on the left sleeve.


My eyes see 4 buttonholes on each cuff; 2 utilized on one, and 3 on the other.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Salvador Dali . . . though in his case it may be more a case of Old-School Oddballs thread.


----------



## StephenRG

Oldsarge said:


> Salvador Dali . . . though in his case it may be more a case of Old-School Oddballs thread.


He always was a very snappy dresser.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## StephenRG

I particularly like this photo of Gino Severini - to my eye he pulls off the feat of being both affected and completely relaxed.


----------



## Oldsarge

And that's not easy to do!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Old School _Scary_ Gentlemen


----------



## StephenRG

Just came up on my FB feed - Rachmaninoff and Ormandy:


----------



## Fading Fast

Cross post from the Trad side.

Recently deceased author Herman Wouk (May 27, 1915 - May 17, 2019):


----------



## Oldsarge

Fading Fast said:


> Cross post from the Trad side.
> 
> Recently deceased author Herman Wouk (May 27, 1915 - May 17, 2019):
> 
> View attachment 31375
> View attachment 31377


An amazing man. It's hard to imagine that someone who looks like such an archetypical New Yorker (at least to this Westerner) ended up living 30 minutes over the sand from Andy. And check out his WWII service record? _Te salute, _Herman.


----------



## Fading Fast

StephenRG said:


> Well, the middle photo is Humphrey Bogart...


Holy Cow - you are correct. I will correct, but wow - can't believe I missed that.


----------



## Oldsarge

Some less-chickeny legs


----------



## paxonus

Had I the budget, this would be the cut of suit I would wear. The gentleman is Thomas Mastronardi.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 31461
> 
> 
> Some less-chickeny legs


The perfect example of a man who can and should wear a kilt!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Debussey and Stravinsky


----------



## paxonus

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 31485


My first guess was John Updike.


----------



## Oldsarge

Edward Elgar


----------



## eagle2250

^^"Edward Elgar...."
deep in contemplation regarding the level of effort required to maintain that magnificent "handlebar" vs the return on said investment in the form of public adoration of same?


----------



## 16412

Oldsarge said:


> Edward Elgar
> 
> View attachment 31532


That's what I call a beautiful crooked cut. A splendid coat. It seems like tailors have forgotten this marvelous way of making coats. Drape is the opposite way of cutting coats. Straight cut. I prefer the crooked.


----------



## Oldsarge

For those wondering what WA is talking about, is a detailed explanation of what is involved. Note that a crooked cut coat pretty much demands robust fabric, as Mr. Elgar's stout tweed shows.


----------



## Fading Fast

Both an old-school gentleman and a big man who dresses well, actor Sidney Greenstreet.


----------



## Oldsarge

Wow! He made 24 films in less than nine years and received an Oscar nomination? Now there was an ACTOR!


----------



## Oldsarge

HRH is a countryman to the core.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ Good one. My favorite Jimmy Stewart sartorial pic:


----------



## eagle2250

I've always been a big fan of Jimmy Stewart. He was never just another feather headed actor. He gave far more than he got!


----------



## Orsini

Now that looks nubby!


----------



## StephenRG

The great WG Grace - though one may question whether he was truly a gentleman...


----------



## culverwood

He played for the gentlemen but as if he was a player.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Sporting the Holland and Holland tie/pocket square and the Orvis Zambezi jacket during my travels today!

Hope this qualifies me for OSG status!

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## eagle2250

^^
It certainly works for me. You are looking like you fit right in in the pictures offered in the post above!


----------



## Shaver

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> View attachment 31655


What a splendid portrait this is, such a subtle facial expression. Self-possessed composure, a searching gaze, and the faintest (almost imperceptible) hint of an emotion that oscillates rapidly between compassion and condescension.

This is a look that I would seek to emulate. A spot of practice with a mirror is in the offing.


----------



## Oldsarge

Your post, for some reason, doubled. Probably the computer was enthralled with such marvelous literacy. Well put, that man!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Clintotron

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 31657


That color is excellent, but to my eye he seems to be wearing the fanciest bathrobe I've ever seen. Hahaha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kyle76




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## paxonus

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 32094


I didn't know Faulkner was one of the horsey set. Seems he was a superb rider and quite fearless at the jumps.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

I enjoy this 1950s image of the DoW taken in northern Florida bird shooting country.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## eagle2250

^^Being a shoe/boot whore, I must ask...
are the boots the gentlemen are wearing considered to be some form of Wellington design or are they of an Engineer Boot design? It seems telling that the DofW's boots look to have been well used, while his friends appear to be brand new! :icon_scratch:


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Being a shoe/boot whore, I must ask...
> are the boots the gentlemen are wearing considered to be some form of Wellington design or are they of an Engineer Boot design? It seems telling that the DofW's boots look to have been well used, while his friends appear to be brand new! :icon_scratch:


The boots actually look very similar to my Russell Moccasin bird shooting boots.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge

One of the Zelphyr models, to be exact.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

It’s prudent to wear snake proof boots in the south for dove season when it’s still quite warm and rattlers are active. Plus they look good and comfortable.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

TKI67 said:


> It's prudent to wear snake proof boots in the south for dove season when it's still quite warm and rattlers are active. Plus they look good and comfortable.


In all my years of shooting in the south, I only saw one rattler which I shot and skinned. Granted, I didn't go flipping over logs or pouring gas down gopher holes to find them, but they were on my mind. I saw many Cotton Mouths close to water and they gave me the heebie jeebies for sure.

While hunting in South Africa, I found the place crawling with very bad and potentially aggressive snakes. Nothing quite like coming across a cobra shed to focus ones attention. Fat puff adders were also common. Mambas were around but I never saw one alive. I wore Chippewa Snake boots without fail in the field. Some of the Afrikaner's I hunted with shot in flip flops, which I found hard to grasp.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge

I noticed that too. Of course, I was only in Africa in the winter so the snakes were _probably_ all asleep. I still watched where I put my feet.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Oldsarge said:


> I noticed that too. Of course, I was only in Africa in the winter so the snakes were _probably_ all asleep. I still watched where I put my feet.


The pigeon and dove seasons were year round. There were some rather scorching days surrounded by millet, sunflowers, and corn.

We had to shade the birds we shot due to the heat.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge

Sounds like S. America. Another place on my bucket list.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Lapo Elkann


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## StephenRG

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 32473


Watch outside the cuff? Boo, hiss!


----------



## Oldsarge

Well, AG did strange things like that. He could afford to. He was a multimillionaire auto exec.


----------



## Acct2000

Oldsarge said:


> Well, AG did strange things like that. He could afford to. He was a multimillionaire auto exec.


I've never understood the fawning about this guy's clothes. His watches over the sleeve and ties outside the sweater seem more like a cry for attention than an attempt to dress well.


----------



## Oldsarge

Exactly. That's what _spezzatura_ is all about. After WWI there were a serious shortage of men in the UK so dressing well didn't affect one's chances for matrimony. In Italy that was not the case. So, you had to stand out so the ladies would notice you.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Exactly. That's what _spezzatura_ is all about. After WWI there were a serious shortage of men in the UK so dressing well didn't affect one's chances for matrimony. In Italy that was not the case. So, you had to stand out so the ladies would notice you.


A really smart, forward thinking Italian gentleman would have moved to the UK to improve his matrimonial odds! LOL.


----------



## Fading Fast

John Houseman in "The Paper Chase"


----------



## eagle2250

John Houseman is one of my favorites, not only for those works in which he acted, but also for the body of silver screen efforts he produced.


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> A really smart, forward thinking Italian gentleman would have moved to the UK to improve his matrimonial odds! LOL.


I think you'll find that a number of them did.


----------



## Clintotron

StephenRG said:


> Watch outside the cuff? Boo, hiss!


At work, I wear mine on the cuff. I have to wear flame resistant long sleeve shirts and need to see the time when my hands are full with pen and paper. I haven't ventured into wearing that outside of the refinery.


----------



## Oldsarge

Sigmund


----------



## Clintotron

Clintotron said:


> At work, I wear mine on the cuff. I have to wear flame resistant long sleeve shirts and need to see the time when my hands are full with pen and paper. I haven't ventured into wearing that outside of the refinery.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Fading Fast

Despite being a huge star in his time and having had a multi-decade career, Golden Era actor Joel McCrea is nearly forgotten today. Like other Hollywood stars of that period, the man knew how to dress.


----------



## Cassadine

StephenRG said:


> Watch outside the cuff? Boo, hiss!


That was his trademark look. Offbeat for certain. But he did it.


----------



## Cassadine

Fading Fast said:


> John Houseman in "The Paper Chase"
> View attachment 32483
> View attachment 32484


Bravo. Classic role. And the voice...


----------



## Cassadine

Roger Moore. Dignity personified.


----------



## Cassadine

At any age...


----------



## Cassadine

I've no idea why the photo doubled.


----------



## Cassadine

Robert Morse


----------



## Cassadine

The adjective defying Yul Brynner


----------



## Cassadine

Couple of gents who could write poetry


----------



## Cassadine

Another fine poet--Anthony Hecht


----------



## Cassadine

Mark Helprin at The King's College, NYC, being interviewed by Eric Metaxas


----------



## Cassadine

So , a pic of Mr. Metaxas is in order


----------



## Cassadine

And a shot of Anthony B. Bradley, Professor of Religious Studies, The King's College


----------



## Cassadine

Antonio Tincati


----------



## Cassadine

Couple pics of G. Bruce Boyer-- The Oracle


----------



## Cassadine

William Buckley


----------



## Cassadine

Gore Vidal--the only man to irk Buckley so badly that Ole' Bill went ballistic on national tv. Vidal was a much better dresser. Buckley was a better thinker.


----------



## Cassadine

G. Gordon Liddy--a New Jersey boy all the way!


----------



## Cassadine

President Kennedy, 
Requiescat in Pace


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 32640
> 
> 
> Sigmund


I think I ran into that guy at the Cafe Central Vienna. One can also bump into Hitler, Stalin, and Tito on the same visit. Vienna was the radical capital of Europe in the 20s.

A timely fire in the Central could have saved the 20th century a lot of worry.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Cassadine said:


> Gore Vidal--the only man to irk Buckley so badly that Ole' Bill went ballistic on national tv. Vidal was a much better dresser. Buckley was a better thinker.
> 
> View attachment 32800


"Crypto Nazi" clearly triggered WFB.

I would have socked him too! 

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## eagle2250

Cassadine said:


> The adjective defying Yul Brynner
> 
> View attachment 32778


Didn't those cigarettes eventually kill him? What a waste!


----------



## Oldsarge

I'm not sure he qualifies as an old school gentleman but, damn, what a coat!


----------



## eagle2250

Reminds me of many of the Aero Leather designs! Great hides...nice coats, but arguably expensive!


----------



## Oldsarge

And hard to justify where you or I live.


----------



## Cassadine

eagle2250 said:


> Didn't those cigarettes eventually kill him? What a waste!


Yes, they did. He made that ominous anti-cig commercial that aired after he died. But egads--what a voice, what panache he had. Sui generis.


----------



## Oldsarge

Old School Gentleman, Country Edition.


----------



## Cassadine

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> "Crypto Nazi" clearly triggered WFB.
> 
> I would have socked him too!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


There's a great documentary on the two of them. Required viewing.


----------



## Cassadine

Tom Selleck relaxed


----------



## Cassadine

Tom Selleck in command mode. Ok---it's a character!


----------



## Cassadine

Peter Firth


----------



## Cassadine

Telly Savalas--the cool when I was a kid.


----------



## Cassadine

Peter Ustinov


----------



## Cassadine

McGeorge Bundy. A member of President Kennedy's inner circle.


----------



## Cassadine

Allen Dulles. Fired by President Kennedy. Not a gentleman in life. But Old School to the max.


----------



## Cassadine

John Foster Dulles--maybe you've flown out of his airport?


----------



## Cassadine

George Kennan--strategic opposite of John Foster Dulles


----------



## Cassadine

Lord Acton


----------



## Cassadine

Antonin Scalia


----------



## Cassadine

John Paul Stevens-- bit of a sparring partner to Mr. Scalia on the High Court.


----------



## Cassadine

Mark Van Doren


----------



## Cassadine

Mortimer Adler


----------



## Cassadine

Robert Oppenheimer--a man with the weight of the world on his shoulders. Such brilliance.


----------



## Cassadine

Rabbi Joseph Soloveitchik--the dean of Modern Orthodox Judaism


----------



## Cassadine

Peter Kreeft


----------



## Cassadine

Robert George


----------



## Cassadine

Rev. Peter Gomes


----------



## Cassadine

Henry James and William James


----------



## Cassadine

F.F. Bruce, New Testament scholar


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Cassadine said:


> There's a great documentary on the two of them. Required viewing.
> View attachment 32830


Yes, great documentary. Frost and Nixon is in the same vein.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Cassadine

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> Yes, great documentary. Frost and Nixon is in the same vein.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


Indeed. I really miss Buckley on Firing Line. He talked AND listened AND argued (in th classical sense of the term). Today, no one listens. Frost = superb interview skills. I used to read Buckley's syndicated column when I was a young man and search for arcane vocal words. Great fun.


----------



## Fading Fast

Cassadine said:


> ... I used to read Buckley's syndicated column when I was a young man and search for arcane vocal words. Great fun.


Me too.



Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> Yes, great documentary. Frost and Nixon is in the same vein.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


Excellent movie too - the shoe bit (which I've read is true) is crazy funny.


----------



## Cassadine

I'll just post a few more of my faves, and let the thread do its natural selection thing.

Ben Kingsley


----------



## Cassadine

Frank Langella. Saw him on Broadway in Dracula. I was a sophomore. Great experience.


----------



## Cassadine

Christopher Plummer


----------



## Cassadine

Mr. Heston is definitely made for this thread.


----------



## Cassadine

A youngish Mr. Welles


----------



## Cassadine

Jack Dempsey


----------



## Cassadine

Sugar Ray--Pound for Pound the Best. Period.


----------



## Cassadine

Joltin Joe


----------



## Cassadine

The Iron Horse


----------



## Cassadine

The Say Hey Kid


----------



## Cassadine

Sandy Koufax


----------



## Cassadine

Mariano Rivera


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

An eccentric old gentleman . . .


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Is that a picture of an aging Ben Gazzara? It sure looks like him...though he's been gone for several years now. May he rest in peace.


----------



## Cassadine

Oldsarge said:


> An eccentric old gentleman . . .
> 
> View attachment 33251


Looks perfectly normal and middle of the road to me. I'd have a sherry before dinner with him--and a cognac afterward. Then again, there's more than a few lights flickering on and off on the Christmas tree of my mind. LOL


----------



## Cassadine

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Is that a picture of an aging Ben Gazzara? It sure looks like him...though he's been gone for several years now. May he rest in peace.


He was a great actor. Very versatile.


----------



## Cassadine

A youngish Mr. Gazzara


----------



## Cassadine

And a more mature version of the man. Stylish as ever.


----------



## Cassadine

David Mcallum


----------



## Cassadine

*Illya Kuryakin*


----------



## Cassadine

Campbell Scott


----------



## Gurdon

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Being a shoe/boot whore, I must ask...
> are the boots the gentlemen are wearing considered to be some form of Wellington design or are they of an Engineer Boot design? It seems telling that the DofW's boots look to have been well used, while his friends appear to be brand new! :icon_scratch:


Gokeys?


----------



## Cassadine

Tucker Carlson


----------



## Cassadine

President Coolidge


----------



## Fading Fast

Cassadine said:


> View attachment 33315
> 
> 
> President Coolidge


One of my favorite presidents.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Cassadine

Fading Fast said:


> One of my favorite presidents.


Steady and pretty low key. The world could use more "Quiet Cal" types IMHO.


----------



## Cassadine

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 33324


Looks like a warmish day by the attire of most of the crowd, but the lady next to him has a fur draped over her left shoulder and long sleeved coat. She must've really like that fur. I also notice the clothing of lady in back is vastly different from the fur draped gal. No biggie--just noticing details on a hot August afternoon.


----------



## Cassadine




----------



## Cassadine

President Eisenhower...showing respect.


----------



## Cassadine

But he could smile if the occasion warranted it.


----------



## Cassadine




----------



## Cassadine

I think MacArthur was Old School from the cradle!


----------



## Cassadine

Sir Anthony Hopkins


----------



## Cassadine

Michael Caine


----------



## Cassadine

David Niven


----------



## Cassadine

Clark Gable, The King of Hollywood. The guy was a mensch. Personally--I like the high button stance.


----------



## Cassadine




----------



## Cassadine




----------



## Cassadine

Robert E. Lee. The modern, politically obtuse morons and their feeble opinions be damned.


----------



## Cassadine

Stonewall


----------



## Cassadine

Adolf Franz Karl Viktor Maria Loos


----------



## Cassadine

J.R.R. Tolkien


----------



## Cassadine

James Earl Jones


----------



## Cassadine

Charles Dance


----------



## Cassadine

Jackie Stewart


----------



## Cassadine

Bernard Hinault


----------



## Cassadine

Peter Ustinov


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## StephenRG

Charlie Chaplin and Anna Pavlova - those boots!


----------



## StephenRG

Another Charlie Chaplin - no tramp he:


----------



## Oldsarge

Buster Keaton


----------



## SG_67




----------



## eagle2250

^^
Clint Eastwood...a life well lived on so many levels! One of my favorites.


----------



## Cassadine

^^^ Indeed!


----------



## Cassadine

Ricardo Montalban


----------



## Cassadine

And later in his career.


----------



## Cassadine

Former NYC mayor, John Lindsey


----------



## Cassadine

Mario Cuomo


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Cassadine said:


> View attachment 33369
> 
> 
> Jackie Stewart


One of the coolest men living, and I mean ice water in the veins cool. Profoundly dyslexic, a championship level clay shot, on the board of LVMH, had numerous chums crushed and consumed by flames, a man who personally led the charge to bring F1 safety out of the gladiator age, and a Scotsman's Scot. One of my personal hero's.


----------



## Cassadine

Richard Helms, CIA heavy hitter. Very old school. A gentile chap, but known to be a bit "operationally nasty". Then again, he wasn't selling encyclopedias.


----------



## Cassadine

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> One of the coolest men living, and I mean ice water in the veins cool. Profoundly dyslexic, a championship level clay shot, on the board of LVMH, had numerous chums crushed and consumed by flames, a man who personally led the charge to bring F1 safety out of the gladiator age, and a Scotsman's Scot. One of my personal hero's.


Always loved the accent on television when I was a kid. Didn't know about his learning challenges--bully for him toughing that one out in the British school system of his day. And the man really can wear a cap like few others can.


----------



## Cassadine

Roberto Clemente, the greatest right fielder of all time. And an even better man.


----------



## Cassadine

Hank Aaron, very classy man.


----------



## Cassadine

A pair of cousins. I think they exchanged uniforms for this photo. One's the last Tsar, the other is Queen Elizabeth's grandfather. Can you distinguish them?


----------



## Cassadine

Maybe this will help. Englishmen do enjoy double breasted jackets, correct?


----------



## Cassadine

Tsar Nicholas II


----------



## Cassadine

King George V


----------



## Cassadine

Bob Hope


----------



## Cassadine

Jerry Lewis


----------



## Cassadine

Jonathan Winters


----------



## Cassadine

Dan Rowan


----------



## Cassadine

Dick Martin--love the sport coat


----------



## Cassadine

Groucho Marx


----------



## Cassadine

Will Rogers


----------



## Cassadine

Victor Borge


----------



## Cassadine

Dudley Moore


----------



## Cassadine

Billy Crystal


----------



## Cassadine

Robin Williams


----------



## Cassadine

Albert Brooks


----------



## Cassadine

Sid Caesar


----------



## Cassadine

Milton Berle


----------



## Cassadine

Desi Arnaz


----------



## Cassadine

Jack Benny


----------



## Cassadine

Dave Garroway


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Cassadine

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 33474


He's dressed very well--but still looks as if he could knock your socks off with no sweat. Man those are nice boots.


----------



## Cassadine

Ed Hermann


----------



## Cassadine

Denholm Elliot


----------



## Cassadine

Billy Dee Williams


----------



## Cassadine

Sam Nunn


----------



## Cassadine

John Poindexter--he certainly feel on the sword--very old school.


----------



## Cassadine




----------



## Cassadine




----------



## Cassadine




----------



## Cassadine




----------



## Cassadine

John Major


----------



## Cassadine

A young, dashing Prince Philip


----------



## Cassadine

An older, but just at stylish, Duke of Edinburgh.


----------



## Cassadine

Nelson Rockefeller


----------



## Cassadine

Kevin O'Donnell, aide to President Kennedy.


----------



## Cassadine

Knute Rockne


----------



## Cassadine

Bear Bryant and Ara Parseghian prior to the '75 Orange Bowl.


----------



## Cassadine

Ara Parseghian--minus Mr. Bryant.


----------



## Cassadine

And The Bear--minus Mr. Parseghian.


----------



## Cassadine

John Wooden


----------



## Cassadine

Tom Landry


----------



## Cassadine

Vince Lombardi


----------



## Oldsarge

Cassadine said:


> View attachment 33563


I wanna be them!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## David J. Cooper

Tom Landry is a good one. Coaches used to wear suits. I miss those days. Bike coaching shorts ruined that.


----------



## Fading Fast

David J. Cooper said:


> Tom Landry is a good one. Coaches used to wear suits. I miss those days. Bike coaching shorts ruined that.


Landry's hat and Lombardi's Polo coat - can't get much more era iconic than those images.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Salvador Dalí


----------



## SG_67

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 33588


Is that Admiral Beatty?


----------



## Oldsarge

It is!


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

I


Cassadine said:


> View attachment 33463
> 
> 
> Dudley Moore


I have been listening to Moore and Cooke just this week. A mostly forgotten massive talent. Classic skit with improv....

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Cassadine

Oldsarge said:


> I wanna be them!


I want to be Jim Lee Howell (guy in the center). He was head coach of the NY Giants. Lombardi was running the offense. Howell switched Landry from a player to running the defense. I'm not sure exactly what Howell had to do from that point!


----------



## Cassadine

Fading Fast said:


> Landry's hat and Lombardi's Polo coat - can't get much more era iconic than those images.


You really can't. The both had so much class.


----------



## Cassadine

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> I
> 
> I have been listening to Moore and Cooke just this week. A mostly forgotten massive talent. Classic skit with improv....
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


Thank you for that. That was wonderfully funny. Moore could play piano very well. I recall the scene in Arthur when he played. Probably my fave film of his was Unfaithfully Yours. Great cast. He was a fine actor.


----------



## Cassadine




----------



## Cassadine




----------



## Cassadine




----------



## Cassadine

Vaclav Havel


----------



## Cassadine

Dag Hammarskjöld


----------



## Cassadine




----------



## Cassadine

Theodore Roosevelt, Sr.


----------



## Cassadine

.

And his son--President Theodore Roosevelt


----------



## Cassadine

Gen. George Marshall


----------



## Cassadine

Charles de Gaulle


----------



## Cassadine

Gen. Alexander Haig


----------



## eagle2250

Cassadine said:


> View attachment 33599
> .
> 
> And his son--President Theodore Roosevelt


...and the first and only President to be awarded The Congressional Medal of Honor (for leading the charge up San Juan Hill)!


----------



## eagle2250

Cassadine said:


> View attachment 33602
> 
> 
> Gen. Alexander Haig


A brave and wise man who naturally exuded great leadership ability, but had virtually no aptitude for public relations.


----------



## Oldsarge

As a general he was pretty good. As a politician? Bleagh!


----------



## Kyle76

Wyatt Earp


----------



## smmrfld

eagle2250 said:


> A brave and wise man who naturally exuded great leadership ability, but had virtually no aptitude for public relations.


Wise??? That's quite a stretch.


----------



## Oldsarge

Ronald Colman and friend.


----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 33710
> 
> 
> Ronald Colman and friend.


Great look. Pretty sure that's from the movie "Random Harvest -" a good movie based on a good book. And nothing wrong with Greer Garson - nothing is ever wrong with having Greer Garson by your side.


----------



## Oldsarge

Johann Strauss and Johannes Brahms


----------



## Cassadine

Oldsarge said:


> Johann Strauss and Johannes Brahms
> 
> View attachment 33723


They had to come up every now and then for air and breakfast. Pair of geniuses right there.


----------



## Cassadine

Walter Payton


----------



## Cassadine

Barry Sanders


----------



## Cassadine

Gale Sayers


----------



## Cassadine

Johnny Unitas


----------



## Cassadine

Roger Staubach


----------



## Cassadine

Staubach, being an Annapolis grad, can really rock that navy blue!


----------



## Cassadine

Jim Thorpe


----------



## eagle2250

I wish today's athletes displayed the same level of thoughtful maturity and class exhibited by those photos of gentlemen from the past that you shared with us.


----------



## Cassadine

eagle2250 said:


> I wish today's athletes displayed the same level of thoughtful maturity and class exhibited by those photos of gentlemen from the past that you shared with us.


Yessir. That's why I posted them. Classy.


----------



## SG_67

Cassadine said:


> View attachment 33842
> 
> 
> Jim Thorpe


Along with Jackie Joyner Kersee, the finest athlete America has produced. Quite the gentleman, too, from what I've read.


----------



## StephenRG

SG_67 said:


> Along with Jackie Joyner Kersee, the finest athlete America has produced. Quite the gentleman, too, from what I've read.


Just goes to show that the US can excel in natural _and_ synthetic.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## prospero1b

Robert Frost


----------



## Flanderian

Ultimate 2nd-hand shop?


----------



## Oldsarge

Oh, jolly good!


----------



## David J. Cooper

I found it interesting that none of the Zombies milling about went into the store. I assume they were on a walking tour.


----------



## Cassadine

Paul Sorvino


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Cassadine




----------



## Cassadine




----------



## Cassadine

Irving Berlin


----------



## Cassadine

Hank Stram


----------



## Cassadine

Willie Lanier


----------



## Cassadine

Mike Singletary


----------



## Cassadine

Alan Page


----------



## Cassadine

Johnny Bench


----------



## Cassadine

David Robinson


----------



## Cassadine

Jackie Robinson


----------



## smmrfld

Will Robinson


----------



## Peak and Pine

Bench has another angle for being here. As you probably remember, he had a line of clothing. I have one of his jackets from before the sun set. Still looks okay, and when worn I catch really well.


----------



## Cassadine

Brooks Robinson


----------



## Cassadine

smmrfld said:


> Will Robinson
> View attachment 34122


Danger, Will Robinson!


----------



## Cassadine

Peak and Pine said:


> Bench has another angle for being here. As you probably remember, he had a line of clothing. I have one of his jackets from before the sun set. Still looks okay, and when worn I catch really well.


Best arm behind the plate I ever saw. He wasn't the snazziest dresser, but he had class.


----------



## smmrfld

Frank Robinson


----------



## Peak and Pine

smmrfld said:


> Will Robinson
> View attachment 34122


Had to look this one up. Thought it mighta been Ron howard back when. Or me back further when. A robot ? Did not see the show, the clubbing years.


----------



## Cassadine

Peak and Pine said:


> Had to look this one up. Thought it mighta been Ron howard back when. Or me back further when. A robot ? Did not see the show, the clubbing years.


Billy Mumy


----------



## Oldsarge

James Norton


----------



## StephenRG

Oldsarge said:


> James Norton
> 
> View attachment 34156


Not with that watch...


----------



## StephenRG

C. Aubrey Smith:


----------



## StephenRG

Fritz Kreisler:


----------



## David J. Cooper

StephenRG said:


> Not with that watch...


Granted, a Cartier Tank would be the answer here, a steel Rolex without complications passes as a dress watch in some circles. Not for me but for some.


----------



## Oldsarge

Connery and Grant.


----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> Connery and Grant.
> 
> View attachment 34219


Two men my girlfriend would leave me for.

Me: Are you serious, you'd toss away 22 years for one of those guys?
Her: Is one available?
Me: That's not the point, would you?
Her: Would I what?
Me: Leave me for one of those guys?
Her: Again, is that an option?
Me: Let's say it is
Her: Then, let's say I would
Me: You don't want to think about it first?
Her: No
Me: That's sad
Her: I know, but what were the odds of one of them really being avaialbe
Me: That's not what I meant - oh, never mind
Her: Just to be clear - this was only theoretical, right, neither one is actually available?
Me: Sigh


----------



## eagle2250

^^LOL.
My friend, I feel your pain, but with Mrs Eagle my foil is Elvis!


----------



## Fading Fast

eagle2250 said:


> ^^LOL.
> My friend, I feel your pain, but with Mrs Eagle my foil is Elvis!


I think Elvis is a very good looking guy, but my girlfriend doesn't.

That said, I had one girlfriend, many years ago, who was a big Elvis fan - she could get lost in a dream state if I just mentioned him in his leather suit from the '68 TV special.


----------



## eagle2250

Indeed that black leather rig does seem to get the lady's respective motor(s) running, so much so that every four or five years we make an obligatory pilgrimage to Graceland. The wife gets her Graceland fix and I get some real Memphis dry rub barbecue! It seems to me that that's fair dinkum! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

There are, I suppose, potential benefits from nearly all obsessions if only we know where to look. :beer:


----------



## Oldsarge

Winston Churchill


----------



## Cassadine

StephenRG said:


> C. Aubrey Smith:


That looks like one determined man.


----------



## Cassadine

Oldsarge said:


> Winston Churchill
> 
> View attachment 34235


I think this "might" be from around the time he was in The Boer War. Not certain, though.


----------



## Oldsarge

I suspect you're right. Either just before deployment or just after returning.


----------



## Cassadine

Gentlemen Jim Corbett


----------



## Cassadine

The Lady Byng is an NHL annual award given to a player who exemplifies both skill and sportsmanship. Here's a few pics of chaps who won multiple Lady Byng trophies. Entry 1--Frank Boucher.


----------



## Cassadine

Wayne Gretzky


----------



## Cassadine

*Pavel Datsyuk*


----------



## Cassadine

Mike Bossy


----------



## Cassadine

Bobby Bauer


----------



## Cassadine

Red Kelly


----------



## Oldsarge

* BAD *old school gentlemen!


----------



## Oldsarge

HRH, of course, is unmistakeable


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Mr. Koo


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Fading Fast

Golden Era film star Joel McCrea





























The bottom pic is of Mr. McCrea and this old-school gentleman's wife of 56 years, Frances Dee


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Oldsarge said:


> HRH, of course, is unmistakeable
> View attachment 34396


This photo is from his recent visit to Campbell's of Beauly!

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge

Old school country gentleman.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Old school country gentleman.
> 
> View attachment 34834


Impressive photo staging and who wouldn't like to have that stag sculpture in their front yard?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

A young gentleman but definitely old school


----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ That is a really nice-looking, really well-tailored outfit.


----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 34920
> 
> 
> View attachment 34921


Flynn top / Coleman bottom?


----------



## Oldsarge

Fading Fast said:


> Flynn top / Coleman bottom?


Probably


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Love the watch fob.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge

Thomas Edison


----------



## Oldsarge

T S Elliot and someone else.


----------



## Oldsarge

George Gershwin


----------



## Oldsarge

A young Thomas Edison, almost certainly colorized.


----------



## Peak and Pine

^

Amazing. Thirty years old with the very first almost-CD player. Imagine. He invented the chair he's sitting on too, and the brocaded cloth on which the phono sits, wove the rug and cobbled his shoes. It never ends. Get that fat ass self-lover Ben Franklin off the one hundred and get Edison on. Take a look at that cutting edge suit. Didn't see a lot of those in 1880.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## StephenRG

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 35625


It is a shame that no-one has written "The Tragickal Historie of Enoch Powell". There was a man who fit the classical requirements of tragedy perfectly.


----------



## Oldsarge

And a lady.


----------



## Oldsarge

Giuseppi Verde


----------



## Fading Fast

I know that we have had David Niven in this thread before, but this is just such a great pic of a gentleman in classic style that I had to post:


----------



## Fading Fast

I promise to take a break on the David Niven pics after this one, but he's just so well dressed in it that I couldn't resist. These last two outfits of his (⇧ and ⇩) have a strong echo of outfits our incredibly talented @upr_crust would wear. Thus proving the timelessness of classic dressing within the suit-tie construct (let's just hope that construct survives).


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Oldsarge said:


> And a lady.
> 
> Murder on the Nile, I believe?
> 
> cheers,
> 
> BSR
> 
> View attachment 35653


----------



## Oldsarge

Yes.


----------



## Lukacs

I just ran across this thread and realized how long it's been alive. Thanks for starting it Oldsarge! Today, I'm wearing a 3-piece navy suit with peak lapels and pocket square, a winchester shirt with a light blue body, fine white stripe and french cuffs, a gold patterned tie, black cap toe oxfords with proper lacing and my grandpap's gold cufflinks and pocket watch and chain with keeper. No special occasion. Maybe I can earn the title of "old school gentlemen" someday.


----------



## Oldsarge

For more inspiration . . .


----------



## Oldsarge

Eccentric but rather dashing, methinks.


----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> For more inspiration . . .
> 
> View attachment 35761


Top pic - Charles Boyer?


----------



## Oldsarge

I don't think so but maybe.


----------



## StephenRG

Fading Fast said:


> Top pic - Charles Boyer?


Nope.

https://www.gettyimages.com/detail/...ins-wearing-the-moderate-news-photo/108189789
_New York publicist Patrick O' Higgins wearing the 'moderate Edwardian' style tweed suit designed by Bernard Weatherill. New York, NY 1954_

BTW Bernard Weatherill's son, also named Bernard, was Speaker of the House of Commons for a while.


----------



## Oldsarge

One of history's funniest men, P.G. Wodehouse.


----------



## Oldsarge

Orson Welles


----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 35856
> 
> 
> Orson Welles


And some more pics of the man


----------



## Oldsarge

Thomas Hart Benton


----------



## StephenRG

Oldsarge said:


> One of history's funniest men, P.G. Wodehouse.


I would, however, question his status as a gentleman even though he was eventually forgiven.


----------



## Oldsarge

Before the War started, an alarming number of the British aristocracy thought well of Hitler. P.G. was just one of the more disingenuous ones.


----------



## StephenRG

Oldsarge said:


> Before the War started, an alarming number of the British aristocracy thought well of Hitler. P.G. was just one of the more disingenuous ones.


I wonder how many of them, though, would have broadcast from Berlin...


----------



## Oldsarge

If they were IN Berlin, who knows?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

And Dean Martin, at leisure.


----------



## Oldsarge

Nickola Tesla


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Le Comte de la Rouchefoucauld et duc de Doudeauville


----------



## Oldsarge

Old School Rock Star?


----------



## Kyle76

Gerald and Sara Murphy, Cole Porter and Genevieve Carpenter in Venice. Gerald was a style icon of the 1920s and one of the first American ex-patriots in Paris during the Lost Generation period. He and his wife were the inspiration for Scott Fitzgerald's "Tender Is The Night." For a style icon, I could find very few photographs of Mr. Murphy.


----------



## Oldsarge

And Genevieve was the daughter of John Alden Carpenter, an American composer.


----------



## Oldsarge

Gian Maurizio Fercioni


----------



## smmrfld

Oldsarge said:


> Gian Maurizio Fercioni
> 
> View attachment 36951


That's an absurd look.


----------



## Kyle76

smmrfld said:


> That's an absurd look.


"You don't really plan on using that gun, do you?"


----------



## David J. Cooper

I love the couch though.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

David J. Cooper said:


> I love the couch though.


I love the look of the sofa as well.

I think it is covered with a carpet. I have a settee that is upholstered using the same method. I picked it up in Saudi in 2014.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

George Bernard Shaw


----------



## Oldsarge

Aldus Huxley


----------



## StephenRG

Olaf Stapledon (from the NPG):


----------



## Oldsarge

I really like a DB tuxedo.


----------



## Winhes2

Flanderian said:


> Charlie of Watts and David of Bowie -


Once, in Toronto for a Stones concert, as a friend and I were having a couple of pops on an outdoor patio, we spotted Mr. Watts strolling toward us along the street carrying shopping bags with his wife. He appeared a dapper gentleman in tan slacks, green blazer, I don't recall the shirt or shoes colors. He looked at us, gave us a polite nod and smile, perhaps because we had given him discrete smiles and subtle thumbs ups rather than shouting, "That's Charlie Watts!!!", and continued down the street.


----------



## Winhes2

Thomas Sowell


----------



## Flanderian

Uncle Hiram!


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Winhes2 said:


> Once, in Toronto for a Stones concert, as a friend and I were having a couple of pops on an outdoor patio, we spotted Mr. Watts strolling toward us along the street carrying shopping bags with his wife. He appeared a dapper gentleman in tan slacks, green blazer, I don't recall the shirt or shoes colors. He looked at us, gave us a polite nod and smile, perhaps because we had given him discrete smiles and subtle thumbs ups rather than shouting, "That's Charlie Watts!!!", and continued down the street.


Charlie has been a style icon since his early 20s. He also appears to be an extremely likeable person as well. Not a rock star at all, just a drummer in a band.






Cheers,

BSR


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 37942
> 
> 
> I really like a DB tuxedo.
> 
> View attachment 37943


Two fine examples of distinguished gentlemen, for sure! Although, HRH could use a more effective PR man.


----------



## Oldsarge

William Holden


----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ His outfit checks a lot of boxes for me, but the Nash Healey is the thing I really love in that pic.

And it all got oh so much better when Audrey Hepburn as Sabrina joined the fun:


----------



## Oldsarge

Alan Turing


----------



## Hellbent

I know Roger Moore has been mentioned before in this thead. He and Gregory Peck, at least for me, set the bar for what one should aim for when trying to both dress and behave better.
There is a great documentary on youtube about Sir Roger. It's well worth the watch.


----------



## Hellbent

Prince Bertil of Sweden - At ease in all situations and with all sorts of people


----------



## Oldsarge

Clark Gable


----------



## Oldsarge

When the Old School Gentleman went into the outdoors.


----------



## Oldsarge

John Updike


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Winhes2

James Spader as Raymond Reddington in the series "The Blacklist".

https://www.google.com/search?q=red...UCheAKHegxAQkQ_AUoAXoECA8QAw&biw=1280&bih=576

Sometimes his vest differs from his suit, or is a little short, his bottom vest button is done, or he wears an informal belt with a suit. I wonder whether these are intended as sartorial indicators of his character's general deviance. In the series he is a criminal mastermind with fingers in many pies, a vast network in all walks of life and a pragmatic approach to the value of other's lives.


----------



## EclecticSr.

Winhes2 said:


> James Spader as Raymond Reddington in the series "The Blacklist".
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=red...UCheAKHegxAQkQ_AUoAXoECA8QAw&biw=1280&bih=576
> 
> View attachment 38817


While unfamiliar with the series, I however identify with the hats. If I recall he also played an attorney in a series with William Shatner. Shatner's character as one of a conservative played against Spaders middle of the road political character. Short lived and I may have this all wrong as to their politics in the series. It certainly was awhile back so feel free to correct me. None the less, nice clothing.


----------



## Oldsarge

Henrik Hjerl


----------



## Cassadine

Robert Fripp


----------



## Oldsarge

the late Christopher Tolkien . . .


----------



## StephenRG

Houdini:


----------



## StephenRG

Dashiell Hammett:


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> the late Christopher Tolkien . . .
> 
> View attachment 39040


We readers owe so much to this great man. It was his editing and publishing of his father's (J.R.R. Tolkein) manuscripts that enabled so many of us to enjoy his (the father's) classic works of the witten art(s)! A great man, for sure.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

We can never have to much Cary Grant.


----------



## Cassadine

Oldsarge said:


> We can never have to much Cary Grant.
> 
> View attachment 39089


Smoothness personified.


----------



## Cassadine

Prince Michael of Kent


----------



## Cassadine

StephenRG said:


> Dashiell Hammett:


The crease on the slacks. Perfect, in my view, "break" at the cuff--I don't care for an ostentatious break.


----------



## Cassadine

Anthony Hecht


----------



## Cassadine




----------



## Cassadine




----------



## Cassadine

Antonio Tincati


----------



## paxonus

Cassadine said:


> Robert Fripp
> 
> View attachment 38904


On the topic of old rockers--Charlie Watts:


----------



## Oldsarge

William Faulkner


----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ What do you think, the suit is Donegal Tweed?


----------



## Oldsarge

Fading Fast said:


> ⇧ What do you think, the suit is Donegal Tweed?


It certainly looks like it to me. And given the man's Anglophilia, it would be appropriate.


----------



## Oldsarge

Bogie and friend


----------



## EclecticSr.

Oldsarge said:


> Bogie and friend
> 
> View attachment 39169


Ya gotta love him. He was a natural. The hat though not typical of most he wore. The one here is taller, more square crown with self band, but it's a beauty.. The whole ensemble works.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 39166
> 
> 
> William Faulkner


Egad! Is this the author I am destined to be considering, "As I Lay Dying?" How ironic, as the book was initially banned by many school districts because of the continuing obscenities and the repeated use of the Lords name in vain. Having read a number of his writings, I greatly admire him, but given his propensity for profanity, his Mama should have washed his mouth out with soap. Although today his colorful expressions would have fit right in! :icon_scratch:


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

eagle2250 said:


> Egad! Is this the author I am destined to be considering, "As I Lay Dying?" How ironic, as the book was initially banned by many school districts because of the continuing obscenities and the repeated use of the Lords name in vain. Having read a number of his writings, I greatly admire him, but given his propensity for profanity, his Mama should have washed his mouth out with soap. Although today his colorful expressions would have fit right in! :icon_scratch:


Faulkner is a regular target of those wishing to ban "offensive" books from the high school and college curriculum.

Any author who these moral morons hate should be a direct indicator of required reading.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Dhaller

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 39166
> 
> 
> William Faulkner





Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 39166
> 
> 
> William Faulkner


Yes, Donegal tweed.

This photo is from Faulkner's visit to West Point, a few months before he died. He delivered an address there which is literarily noteworthy, sort of an epilogue to his Nobel speech.

Here he is from the same visit, dining with The Brass:










Faulkner was invited by General Westmoreland, who I assume is at the table.

People forget that many of Faulkner's early stories concerned fighting men - "Soldier's Pay", for example - and he contributed to the WW2 effort by writing scripts for Hollywood (like "Air Force" and "God is my Co-Pilot", many uncredited).

DH


----------



## Oldsarge

T. S. Eliot


----------



## Oldsarge

Duke Ellington and Django Reinhardt


----------



## EclecticSr.

Oldsarge said:


> Duke Ellington and Django Reinhardt
> 
> View attachment 39241





Oldsarge said:


> Duke Ellington and Django Reinhardt
> 
> How many of the younger members would know who Django is?
> A fantastic guitarist who had webbed fingers caused by fire.
> 
> View attachment 39241


----------



## Dhaller

I'm a long time fan of both Duke Ellington and Django Reinhardt; I have a pretty good collection of Duke Ellington albums.

I'm pleased to say that my 7 year old daughter loves Duke Ellington, Ella Fitzgerald, Billie Holiday, Benny Goodman, the Andrews Sisters, and others. She even taught ME about a jazz trombonist I'd never heard of (Melba Liston... she learned about her in her 1st grade music class!)

I'm sure she'll like Django Reinhardt.

DH


----------



## Oldsarge

Aaron Neville


----------



## Oldsarge

Rudolph Valentino


----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> Rudolph Valentino
> View attachment 39537


That looks like a really well-made suit jacket or sport coat. Funny, earlier today, I posted a pic of RV in the "How to Wear a Polo Coat" thread. Clearly, the man liked his clothes.


----------



## Oldsarge

Basil Rathbone









Love the spectators!


----------



## paxonus

Oldsarge said:


> Basil Rathbone
> View attachment 39553
> 
> 
> Love the spectators!


I want those trousers!


----------



## EclecticSr.

Oldsarge said:


> Basil Rathbone
> View attachment 39553
> 
> 
> Love the spectators!


Elementary Watson!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## EclecticSr.

^^^^^ Two examples of nicely creased hats. Both appear to be men's hats. Bottom one for sure.


----------



## Oldsarge

EclecticSr. said:


> ^^^^^ Two examples of nicely creased hats. Both appear to be men's hats. Bottom one for sure.


The Fedora Lounge had a thread on women wearing fedoras. The mods soon shut it down because it was beginning to get a bit louche, almost to the point of becoming women wearing only fedoras . . .


----------



## Peak and Pine

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 39815


Woman wearing man's hat. Guy wearing woman's sweater. Jeezus , Blanche, what have we come to?


----------



## EclecticSr.

Oldsarge said:


> The Fedora Lounge had a thread on women wearing fedoras. The mods soon shut it down because it was beginning to get a bit louche, almost to the point of becoming women wearing only fedoras . . .


While I initially opined on the hats, the woman in the top photo can raid my wardrobe anytime. 
The woman in the second photo, classy but should have ditched the guy, I agree with P&P about the sweater.


----------



## Cassadine

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 39166
> 
> 
> William Faulkner


Fantastic mustache as always. The suit looks heavy--I hope he was above the Mason-Dixon line at the taking of the photo.


----------



## Cassadine

KIpling


----------



## Cassadine

An older Kipling, still looking well put together.


----------



## Cassadine

John Major


----------



## Cassadine

*Peter Carl Fabergé








*


----------



## Cassadine

Dmitri Shostakovich


----------



## Cassadine

Igor Stravinsky


----------



## Cassadine

Yevgeny Mravinsky


----------



## Cassadine

Mravinsky and Shostakovich. If they look leery or weary its because they had to answer to Joe Stalin.


----------



## Cassadine

Tchaikovsky


----------



## Cassadine

Prokofiev


----------



## Cassadine

Ralph Vaughan Williams


----------



## Cassadine

Ricardo Muti


----------



## Cassadine

Manfred Honeck


----------



## Cassadine

Eugene Ormandy


----------



## Cassadine

Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Cassadine

Kurt Masur


----------



## Cassadine

Placido Domingo


----------



## StephenRG

Cassadine said:


> Kurt Masur


I met him once. I took a friend to the RAH for a concert. She'd grown up in East Germany and was an admirer of his. I assured her that afterwards it would be possible to meet him. We went backstage and met him, he was polite to me and wonderful to my friend and they had a long chat.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Cassadine

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 39936


The man never adopted a "pose"; he was naturally cool.


----------



## Peak and Pine

^

He's also an actor, so it's tough to judge. His range was narrow. Race car driver in one picture, Henry VIII in the next? Hardly. (O'toole had natural cool. And range) Have never understood the veneration of McQueen. Don't know if the above spate of foreign individuals is a show-off or if I'm actially supposed to have heard of most of them. I haven't.


----------



## Oldsarge

Wyatt Earp


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## EclecticSr.

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 40069
> 
> 
> View attachment 40070


Don't know the Gent in the top shot.

Know the second one but , he could have picked a better choice of tie and socks.
OTC or garters


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Wyatt Earp
> 
> View attachment 40044


Wyatt Earp bears a striking resemblance to the actor Sam Elliot, Katharine Ross's main man squeeze since 1984. I guess they must really like one another!


----------



## Oldsarge

Alexander Graham Bell. The beard is strong in this one!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

George Bernard Shaw


----------



## Oldsarge

Chuck Jones and Dr. Seuss


----------



## StephenRG

Enrico Fermi:


----------



## Oldsarge

StephenRG said:


> Enrico Fermi:


"So where are they?"


----------



## Fading Fast

StephenRG said:


> Enrico Fermi:


That's one awesome suit.


----------



## StephenRG

Oldsarge said:


> "So where are they?"


Abercrombie and Fitch


----------



## Oldsarge

Django


----------



## Oldsarge

Sir Lawrence Olivier and Joan Fontaine.


----------



## ran23

I have worked in Joan Fontaine's house a couple times. I never made it back to get a 8x10 of her signed.


----------



## Fading Fast

ran23 said:


> I have worked in Joan Fontaine's house a couple times. I never made it back to get a 8x10 of her signed.


In her day - for a small window in the late '30s/early '40s - she had an argument for title of most beautiful woman on earth as in your pic from "Rebecca."









Let's ask her, what do you think Joan?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 40857


Those Thin Man movie are a style and zeitgeist treat. Powell, in a tux, suit or sweatshirt (he wears one in a few scenes in one of the sequels), always looks comfortable and natural ini his clothes. Quite possibly, with co-star Myrna Loy, the best married-movie couple ever.


----------



## EclecticSr.

Powell's hats were incredibly beautiful. No slouch when it came to dressing either. As for Myrna Loy, 
well, that photo in that black gown speaks for itself. loved those thin man flicks.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## EclecticSr.

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 40884


Actually have one of those monos, probably the same as old Charley is goofing with. Tucked it into my breast pocket once when going out to dinner one evening with the wife as a joke, I would have looked an ass had I employed it to read the menu. Wifey would not have found it too humorous.

I think I purchased it from Peter Christian years ago.


----------



## eagle2250

EclecticSr. said:


> Actually have one of those monos, probably the same as old Charley is goofing with. Tucked it into my breast pocket once when going out to dinner one evening with the wife as a joke, I would have looked an ass had I employed it to read the menu. Wifey would not have found it too humorous.
> 
> I think I purchased it from Peter Christian years ago.


I've never understood the appeal of a monocle. It appears uncomfortable in use and the design is so inconvenient for the user and I would think it subject to unintended damage, as one stuffs same in his/her breast pocket when not trying to grip[ it in place with the muscles around the eye socket. :icon_scratch:


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

eagle2250 said:


> I've never understood the appeal of a monocle. It appears uncomfortable in use and the design is so inconvenient for the user and I would think it subject to unintended damage, as one stuffs same in his/her breast pocket when not trying to grip[ it in place with the muscles around the eye socket. :icon_scratch:


Maybe a Pince Nez would be more practical?

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ Bottom pic: hair, beard, clothes, looks, presence - all, part, one - whatever it is, you will notice that man when he is in the room.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Rudyard Kipling


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Rudyard Kipling
> 
> View attachment 41104


I am a raving fan of his writing and admire that Tweed Jacket he is wearing, but Mr Kipling would be well served by a barber who could bring that facial hair back under control. If it were not for the yeoman efforts of my barber, my eyebrows would kook like a grey/white version of the brows that Mr. Kipling is sporting in that picture! His 'stasch' could stand a good trimming back as well. In any event, Kipling is a man to be admired.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

eagle2250 said:


> I am a raving fan of his writing and admire that Tweed Jacket he is wearing, but Mr Kipling would be well served by a barber who could bring that facial hair back under control. If it were not for the yeoman efforts of my barber, my eyebrows would kook like a grey/white version of the brows that Mr. Kipling is sporting in that picture! His 'stasch' could stand a good trimming back as well. In any event, Kipling is a man to be admired.


He and Groucho Marx appear to share the same barber.

Cheers,
BSR


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Happy 87th Birthday, Michael Caine


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Gene Tierney


----------



## Peak and Pine

^

Gentleman?
(Is that George Saunders she's with?)


----------



## Fading Fast

Yes, you're spot on, it's Saunders. It's a scene from the movie "The Ghost and Mrs. Muir -" excellent movie that was made into a silly TV show.


----------



## Oldsarge

My bad. I'm such a non-movie fan that I thought Gene Tierney was a guy. :icon_headagainstwall:


----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> My bad. I'm such a non-movie fan that I thought Gene Tierney was a guy. :icon_headagainstwall:


I prescribe 5 hours of TCM watching a week for the next six months, then, we'll revisit to see how you're doing.


----------



## Oldsarge

I'd rather read a book.


----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> I'd rather read a book.


My preference hierarchy reading > old movie > new movies / TV.

I've actually been finding a lot of books from the old movies they were made into - it's fun to go back to the "original source" material.


----------



## Oldsarge

From early childhood my preference has been for non-fiction. I love a well-written tale but I like it better if it's informative. I was told by several English teachers that we read fiction to experience the emotions of others. Nah, I read for data. Curiosity 'R' Sarge


----------



## Fading Fast

I love both - just started the non-fiction "The Splendid and the Vile" about Churchill's early days as Prime Minister (very good so far) - but I enjoy fiction more. I see a lot more in fiction than the emotion of others, but I understand what she was saying.


----------



## Kyle76

I recently read an article that cited "The Splendid and the Vile" in the context of the current pandemic, drawing parallels between the blitz and the medical crisis. I have it on my bedside but have not started it yet.


----------



## Fading Fast

Kyle76 said:


> I recently read an article that cited "The Splendid and the Vile" in the context of the current pandemic, drawing parallels between the blitz and the medical crisis. I have it on my bedside but have not started it yet.


Reading it, I'd agree - there are many parallels and similarities.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## StephenRG

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 41687


A man tragically blinded by his own brilliance. He joined the army as a private at the start of WWII and ended it as a brigadier.


----------



## Oldsarge

Sir Christopher Lee


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## StephenRG

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 42492


I find it interesting is that were Buster to wear that outfit (excl the hat) now, people would simply note that he was extremely well-dressed and they'd find the lapels wider than current fashion might indicate but stylish rather than dated. Given that this is I guess about 90 to 95 years old, that shows how long lasting some styles are.

I was just watching part of a documentary about Jascha Heifetz on youtube ("God's Fiddler" for anyone else interested) and it struck me how timeless some of his attire was.


----------



## Peak and Pine

^

...and how un-sad-sack looking he was when younger.


----------



## StephenRG

Heifetz before he changed his image:









And after:










Heifetz and Horowitz:


----------



## Fading Fast

I first thought it was Ronald Coleman, but couldn't confirm it and now am not sure. Love the pic though - very Apparel Arts.


----------



## Oldsarge

Google Image Search confirms Ronald Coleman, c. 1940.


----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> Google Image Search confirms Ronald Coleman, c. 1940.


Well there you go, just when I was giving up. Thank you.


----------



## Oldsarge

Dean Martin


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

I have long enjoyed the hell out of this reunion vid and watch it every few years....


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 42906


The man cave I've always wanted! One could spend a lot of pleasant hours enjoying that room.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## dimitrirossi

haha amazing thread guys, hard to find information like this anywhere else


----------



## Odradek

EclecticSr. said:


> Actually have one of those monos, probably the same as old Charley is goofing with. Tucked it into my breast pocket once when going out to dinner one evening with the wife as a joke, I would have looked an ass had I employed it to read the menu. Wifey would not have found it too humorous.
> 
> I think I purchased it from Peter Christian years ago.


That's not a monocle that Charlie Watts is holding.
Its a lorgnette.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lorgnette
I have one, a family heirloom. No idea who it used to belong to, but it came to us when my great-aunt died.

It looks a bit like a monocle with a handle, until you pull the hidden catch, (basically the outer part of the handle slides down slightly), and then it pops out into two lenses. Spring loaded.


----------



## Oldsarge

Fascinating!


----------



## Oldsarge

Old Blue Eyes


----------



## Oldsarge

Jethro Tull


----------



## David J. Cooper

Ian Anderson is that gent’s name. The band is Jethro Tull. I got dragged to a Tull concert by a friend in the late 70s and was very impressed by the skill and musicianship. Very pleasant for a small gathering of 15,000 or so folks.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 43355
> 
> 
> Old Blue Eyes


Most of Sinatra photos look as if he is one sharp word from throwing a punch. From my reading, he was a great but mercurial man to have as a friend, and a terrible man to have as an enemy.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## FiscalDean

Oldsarge said:


> Jethro Tull
> 
> View attachment 43378


He cleans up fairly well


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

FiscalDean said:


> He cleans up fairly well
> View attachment 43386


One thing my wardrobe lacks, a codpiece.

I'll see if I can locate one at goodwill.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge

Check with your local university theater department. They might whip you one out just for the amusement of it all. When my university decided to do a pan-departmental Commedia del Arte my costume didn't come so well equipped. But a body-building co-bass? Oh, they had a ball with his!


----------



## EclecticSr.

Sinatra, never one of my favorites in fact, least of . There were so many other more talented singers with far better voices, Russ Colombo comes to mind and actors, more humble than he, one who owed his career to let's say, less than desirable people. I recall him winning a talent contest, Major Bowes? Aurthur Godfrey ? it's been awhile, ,,,, singing, a "boid ina gilded cage" his woids" , yet, what we we're told, what great annunciation in lyric he had, yeah,...... listen to " bring in the clowns" "The chairman of the board?" Guillermo B Guillermo, AKA William B. Williams disc jockey RIP. for promoting such less than great talent, to my mind.


----------



## Oldsarge

An old school gentleman social distancing.


----------



## Odradek

David J. Cooper said:


> Ian Anderson is that gent's name. The band is Jethro Tull. I got dragged to a Tull concert by a friend in the late 70s and was very impressed by the skill and musicianship. Very pleasant for a small gathering of 15,000 or so folks.


Barry Barlow lives not too far from me, and my daughters are friends with his granddaughters.
I often see him in the supermarket and he says hello.


----------



## Peak and Pine

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 43542
> 
> 
> An old school gentleman social distancing.


If you have to carry your dog, there's something wrong with you. Or the dog.


----------



## Fading Fast

William Haines


----------



## StephenRG

A vaguely Gandalfian Charles Ives, famous for founding the field of estate planning. He appears to have eschewed ties - very few photos of him show him wearing one. Why? Ah, that's the Unanswered Question.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Sir Edward Elgar










And possibly an old school rake.


----------



## Franks

The Christopher Plummer photo is from “Barrymore” on Broadway, yes ? Great photos.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 45213


Dana Andrews?


----------



## Oldsarge

Igor Sikorsky


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 45712
> 
> 
> Igor Sikorsky


One should always be dressed to meet ones maker when traveling in a flying cuisinart.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge

I have never liked helicopters. My father flew C-47's and he firmly inculcated me with the concept that propellors go out in front and that wings stay still. Anything else is an abomination. The brother-in-law I get along with least well flew Chinooks in 'Nam. He was welcome to them.


----------



## some_dude

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> One should always be dressed to meet ones maker when traveling in a flying cuisinart.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


I doubt Igor was dressing up in that picture. I suspect that's just how he dressed on a normal day at the office/shop. My dad was an engineer/executive in the 1950s-60s, and he always wore a suit and tie to the office. Always.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

some_dude said:


> I doubt Igor was dressing up in that picture. I suspect that's just how he dressed on a normal day at the office/shop. My dad was an engineer/executive in the 1950s-60s, and he always wore a suit and tie to the office. Always.


To broaden my statement, I believe one should always be dressed to meet ones maker. 

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## StephenRG




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Fading Fast

Cross post with the "Tweed" Thread.


----------



## Fading Fast

Cross post with the Tweed thread.


----------



## Fading Fast

Cross post from the Ralph Thread.

I love the way these 1935 gentlemen (from the movie "Alibi Ike") are dressed. A real world version of those Apparel Arts pages.


----------



## Fading Fast




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Resistance fighters in German occupied Poland. The first Antifa.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 46543
> 
> 
> Resistance fighters in German occupied Poland. The first Antifa.


I have a pair of 1946 vintage bespoke jodhpurs coming in the mail from Spain. The wait is killing me.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 46543
> 
> 
> Resistance fighters in German occupied Poland. The first Antifa.


A determined look for sure. Looks very similar to a scene from that iconic WWII movie, The Great Escape.


----------



## Fading Fast

eagle2250 said:


> A determined look for sure. Looks very similar to a scene from that iconic WWII movie, The Great Escape.


Good call. Your post made me think of these guys from the movie when they were out of the prison and trying to escape from Germany. I couldn't find a better pic, but you get the idea.


----------



## eagle2250

Fading Fast said:


> Good call. Your post made me think of these guys from the movie when they were out of the prison and trying to escape from Germany. I couldn't find a better pic, but you get the idea.
> View attachment 46567


You are insightfully spot-on. That is a still from the very scene of which I was thinking. The similarity is all in the looks in their eyes!


----------



## Fading Fast

eagle2250 said:


> You are insightfully spot-on. That is a still from the very scene of which I was thinking. The similarity is all in the looks in their eyes!


You nailed it. I didn't think of it, but once you said it, I knew the exact scene and people you were referencing. And, as an aside, what an awesome movie.


----------



## thefringthing

Oldsarge said:


> Resistance fighters in German occupied Poland. The first Antifa.


People were directly confronting fascism in Italy, Germany, and Spain in the two decades prior to the German invasion of Poland. Early antifascists but by no means the first. But probably the most stylish.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

thefringthing said:


> People were directly confronting fascism in Italy, Germany, and Spain in the two decades prior to the German invasion of Poland. Early antifascists but by no means the first. But probably the most stylish.


I think the German communists were among the early anti-fascists.

They lost their lead in the early innings and were crushed in the street by the SA brown shirts.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge

The Earl of Conant.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Dean Martin


----------



## smmrfld

Dean Martin


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 47074


Is the still above from the movie Dirty Rotten Scoundrels. It seems to ring a bell.


----------



## Oldsarge

Edward Foster O'Brien, 16th Baron Inchiquin at Dromoland


----------



## Fading Fast

Actor Robert Montgomery


----------



## Oldsarge

Langston Hughes


----------



## Fading Fast

A Friday afternoon is a nice time to get a visit from one of the most-stylish dressers of Old Hollywood.


----------



## StephenRG

The incomparable Herbert Lom:


----------



## Fading Fast

StephenRG said:


> The incomparable Herbert Lom:
> 
> View attachment 47327


Cool pic. That's quite the shirt he's wearing. I think we need to call in our fancier dress-shirt expert @Flanderian for an opinion?


----------



## eagle2250

Fading Fast said:


> A Friday afternoon is a nice time to get a visit from one of the most-stylish dressers of Old Hollywood.
> View attachment 47322


Fred Astaire? I almost didn't recognize him, when his feet were not in motion! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

Count Basie


----------



## EclecticSr.

Oldsarge said:


> Count Basie
> 
> View attachment 47416


Are you sure?


----------



## Peak and Pine

Oldsarge said:


> Count Basie
> 
> View attachment 47416


No. Basie was round. And played the piano. I don't know who that is, altho it has a Lew Rawls likeness.


----------



## EclecticSr.

It's Miles Davis.


----------



## Oldsarge

EclecticSr. said:


> It's Miles Davis.


Thanks, I didn't go back and check on the photo label. Obviously I should have.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Fading Fast

Leslie Howard


----------



## Oldsarge

René Magritte


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Fading Fast

Kinda King of Cool meets Old School Gentleman


----------



## Oldsarge

I might double post this in the Geezer Style thread


----------



## Fading Fast

Nat King Cole


----------



## Oldsarge

Raymond Chandler


----------



## Oldsarge

Aldus Huxley


----------



## Oldsarge

George Raft


----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> George Raft
> 
> View attachment 48644


And it's George Raft Day on TCM.


----------



## Fading Fast

Walter Pidgeon


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## EclecticSr.

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48737


A man who knows his roots.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48737


I can see how that might be comfortable wear for the hot, humid summer months! Airflow is what it's all about.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

eagle2250 said:


> I can see how that might be comfortable wear for the hot, humid summer months! Airflow is what it's all about.


Negative on the kilt being comfortable in the summer months. And that wool Prince Charlie jacket is also a hot box. And the wool socks.....

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge

I have read that hairy knees are a sign of masculinity in the Highlands. They say that a man is tough enough to wear a kilt through a Scottish winter.


----------



## StephenRG

I don't recall whether I'd posted him before...Robert E Howard, wearing a hat as though he were born with it.


----------



## eagle2250

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> Negative on the kilt being comfortable in the summer months. And that wool Prince Charlie jacket is also a hot box. And the wool socks.....
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


Thank you for bringing me back to my senses regarding the kilt and Prince Charlie Jacket. Absent the proper supervision, one could hurt themself with the misplaced wardrobe! LOL.



Oldsarge said:


> I have read that hairy knees are a sign of masculinity in the Highlands. They say that a man is tough enough to wear a kilt through a Scottish winter.


Thanks for that bit of sartorial/folk wisdom. In high school and college and several decades thereafter, it seems I could have survived a Scottish winter, wearing a kilt. However, as the years passed and I became old, the hairy legs seem but a fading memory, but the arms continue on with a bit of "manly" hair showing! LOL.


----------



## Fading Fast

StephenRG said:


> I don't recall whether I'd posted him before...Robert E Howard, wearing a hat as though he were born with it.
> View attachment 48753


Everyone here knows more about hats than I do, but I do watch a lot of old movies and have always thought Pat O'Brien knew how to wear a hat with confidence and comfort.


----------



## eagle2250

Fading Fast said:


> Everyone here knows more about hats than I do, but I do watch a lot of old movies and have always thought Pat O'Brien knew how to wear a hat with confidence and comfort.
> View attachment 48761
> 
> 
> View attachment 48758
> View attachment 48759


IMHO almost anyone can wear a hat well. Wearing a hat well has everything to do with one's comfort level with the hat, as shown in the pictures you shared with us. As a young man, I felt self conscious wearing a hat and my discomfort showed. Many might have concluded I couldn't wear a hat well in those days, but at this point in my life, having had a half dozen or so skin cancers removed from my head, neck ears and upper back, I wear hats/caps all the time, at times forgetting they are there. I am comfortable with my chapeau and it shows...In the past week or two I have received at least three compliments on my head gear, wearing but Tilley Endurables and a baseball cap! Casual but cool, eh?


----------



## EclecticSr.

StephenRG said:


> I don't recall whether I'd posted him before...Robert E Howard, wearing a hat as though he were born with it.
> View attachment 48753


I was hesitant to post about hats again but when you see such an example I have to jump in.
Mr. Howard's hat is creased to near perfection.

You rarely if ever see hats that are pre-creased by the manufacturer in that style.I have a few that were custom made. Most times it's a pinched front with too low a crown.

As for movie stars who wore hats well a few come to mind, Cagney, William Powell, even some lesser known character actors. Their hats were creased and worn beautifully. Never rumpled with smooth flowing lines. I've spent hours and sometime days working a hat until I was completely satisfied with the outcome.

Too bad Mr. Howard ended his life at such a young age.


----------



## Oldsarge

Samuel Beckett


----------



## Oldsarge

Langston Hughs


----------



## StephenRG

Otto Klemperer with natty SBPL:


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49004


"Chalky White" was an outstanding character on "Boardwalk Empire." His dress was over the top at times, but he pulled it off within the context of the show. Talented as heck actor.


----------



## Peak and Pine

Unfortunately, no picture. Well there's this...










For @EclecticSr. who turns into another decade of good health today.


----------



## EclecticSr.

Peak and Pine said:


> Unfortunately, no picture. Well there's this...
> 
> View attachment 49006
> 
> 
> For @EclecticSr. who turns into another decade of good health today.


Thank you , much appreciated. Very kind.


----------



## Fading Fast

Was almost going to post this is the Polo Coat thread, but then noticed the entire outfit and thought it belonged here more. It does look like the less-common gray or navy polo coat. That's actor Robert Taylor.


----------



## Oldsarge

The suit underneath it is sharp, too.


----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> The suit underneath it is sharp, too.


That's the exact reason why I posted it here and not in the Polo Coat thread.


----------



## Peak and Pine

Oldsarge said:


> The suit underneath it is sharp, too.


...as is the Xmas tree ornament dangling from the crown of the hat.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## StephenRG

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49198


For some reason I find the hat doesn't quite work - possibly proportions wrong for his face. But when I compare it with the REHoward pic, the hat just doesn't seem quite as natural on him.


----------



## drpeter

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49098


_Je ne connais pas cette homme_. It could be someone familiar, but at that angle, the face is hard for me to identify. Writer? Diplomat? Actor? Politician? Just another rich fellow? Maybe you can enlighten me, Sarge.


----------



## drpeter

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48773
> 
> 
> Samuel Beckett


Great writer!


----------



## drpeter

Fading Fast said:


> Nat King Cole
> View attachment 48310


I have always LOVED this man and his gorgeous voice. What a wonderful, talented human being!


----------



## drpeter

One of my favourite writers. He did not even know how to knot a tie until he was in his twenties.


----------



## Oldsarge

drpeter said:


> _Je ne connais pas cette homme_. It could be someone familiar, but at that angle, the face is hard for me to identify. Writer? Diplomat? Actor? Politician? Just another rich fellow? Maybe you can enlighten me, Sarge.


Stan Laurel?


----------



## drpeter

Oldsarge said:


> Stan Laurel?


Good heavens! He is virtually unrecognizable in later life -- I only recollect the images from those funny films with Oliver Hardy.


----------



## EclecticSr.

Oldsarge said:


> Stan Laurel?


Try Fred Astaire.


----------



## Oldsarge

EclecticSr. said:


> Try Fred Astaire.


That was my other guess but Fred was usually better dressed. At least that's my opinion of this ensemble.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## EclecticSr.

Oldsarge said:


> That was my other guess but Fred was usually better dressed. At least that's my opinion of this ensemble.


Suede shoes, button down collar, pork pie hat, though I've seen him in better examples. I'd lay a dollar to doughnuts the suit is bespoke. All pretty typical, worn both on and off screen.


----------



## Fading Fast




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Samuel Clemons and Alan Turing


----------



## Oldsarge

Duke Ellington


----------



## prospero1b

Flanderian said:


>


No gentleman.


----------



## Fading Fast




----------



## Oldsarge

Harold Lloyd and friends


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 50198


I've come to really enjoy his segments on TCM. Noir Alley is a gem.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 50358


Old Friends (50+ years)...probably up to no good. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Old Friends (50+ years)...probably up to no good. LOL.


😁 Isn't that their business?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Guest

paxonus said:


> I get a kick out of this particularly unusual "suit" he wore. From what I have read it was called a siren suit. Something to be donned quickly while rushing to an air-raid shelter.


I was just reading about this garment! According to Erik Larsen's "The Splendid and the Vile", it was blue. Churchill could throw it on in a moment when needed.


----------



## Fading Fast

Guest-437156 said:


> I was just reading about this garment! According to Erik Larsen's "The Splendid and the Vile", it was blue. Churchill could throw it on in a moment when needed.


I read Larsen's book earlier this year (comments here:  #776 ) and really enjoyed it.

There's also a neat book out on Churchill's style, "Churchill Style: The Art of Being Winston Churchill," which goes into that garment in detail. It's a fun, quick read about Churchill's personal tastes and habits:


----------



## Oldsarge

Robert Powell


----------



## Oldsarge

Strauss and Brahms


----------



## Oldsarge

Thomas Edison










the muted plaid in his suit!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Gene Kelly


----------



## Fading Fast

Since you took us to Gene Kelly, this is one of my favorite scenes of his where he's wearing one of my favorite outfits of his:


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 50830


Please excuse my ignorance, but from which movie is that screen shot taken? I'm a fan of Burt Lancaster and have seen many of his films, but that shot is not triggering my memory, or what there is left of it! :icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Please excuse my ignorance, but from which movie is that screen shot taken? I'm a fan of Burt Lancaster and have seen many of his films, but that shot is not triggering my memory, or what there is left of it! :icon_scratch:


Haven't a clue. It was just posted on Tumblr with no ID. It didn't even say it was Burt!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Haven't a clue. It was just posted on Tumblr with no ID. It didn't even say it was Burt!


Jeez Louise, I hope it's Burt. If not, I may have bigger problems than a fading memory! LOL. 
:crazy:


----------



## StephenRG

eagle2250 said:


> Please excuse my ignorance, but from which movie is that screen shot taken? I'm a fan of Burt Lancaster and have seen many of his films, but that shot is not triggering my memory, or what there is left of it! :icon_scratch:


I don't think it's from a film at all.


----------



## Oldsarge

Walt Whitman


----------



## Fading Fast

Jean Harlow and Robert Taylor on the promotion tour for their 1937 movie "Personal Property." That is a well-dressed man. Comments on movie here:  #511


----------



## Oldsarge

P.G. Wodehouse.


----------



## StephenRG

Oldsarge said:


> P.G. Wodehouse.


Not a gentleman,


----------



## eagle2250

StephenRG said:


> Not a gentleman,


Are you saying the creator of "My Man Jeeves" the iconic gentleman's gentleman, was not a gentleman? Say it isn't so, Joe! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## StephenRG

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 52294


I think I'd have preferred the shoes a different colour - or at least, spectators with one different colour.


----------



## Oldsarge

StephenRG said:


> I think I'd have preferred the shoes a different colour - or at least, spectators with one different colour.


I agree. I don't like the shoes at all. The rest is far better.


----------



## some_dude

StephenRG said:


> Not a gentleman,


Whether a gentleman or not, he was a fantastic writer. One of the best of all time.

I'm curious why you think he wasn't a gentleman? His WWII activities, maybe?


----------



## Oldsarge

some_dude said:


> Whether a gentleman or not, he was a fantastic writer. One of the best of all time.
> 
> I'm curious why you think he wasn't a gentleman? His WWII activities, maybe?


He admitted later to being a complete dunce when it came to politics and fell victim to Hitler's flattery. It seems that der Füher thought that Wodehouse's comic characters were actual depictions of the British aristocracy, i.e. utter dunces. He learned the hard way that the British country gentleman is kind to animals, respectful of his elders and a homicidal maniac on the battlefield.


----------



## Oldsarge

Marcello


----------



## StephenRG

some_dude said:


> I'm curious why you think he wasn't a gentleman? His WWII activities, maybe?


Yes.


----------



## StephenRG

Oldsarge said:


> He admitted later to being a complete dunce when it came to politics


I do not accept that as either a defence or mitigation.


----------



## EclecticSr.

StephenRG said:


> I do not accept that as either a defence or mitigation.


Count him along with a dunce of a PM that came back from a visit with der Fuher declaring he had a signed document by Hitler that he would not attack England.

Since this is a clothing forum I should mention the Nazi uniforms I believe were provided by Hugo Boss but, I could be wrong.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Leonard Cohen


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

The Saturday Gentleman.


----------



## Cassadine

Cannot believe I've not been on AAAC in nearly a year. CV-19 has kept me busy in my small, country parish. So "Hello gentlemen." Pierce is definitely a gentleman.


----------



## Cassadine

"I'd like for people to say that I played in tune, that I played in good taste, and that I was nice to people. That's about it." Chet Atkins


----------



## Cassadine




----------



## Cassadine

Antonio Tincati


----------



## Cassadine




----------



## Cassadine




----------



## Cassadine




----------



## Cassadine

Maestro Manfred Honeck


----------



## Cassadine




----------



## Cassadine




----------



## Cassadine




----------



## Cassadine




----------



## Cassadine




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Cassadine

"Mad Jack" Churchill. Extraordinary WWII British warrior.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Just the ticket for an unheated office in The City.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

In my next life I want to be Prince Michael


----------



## son of brummell

Just read that Beppe Modenese, "The Prime Minister of Italian Fashion", died on November 23, 2020, at the age of 92.










https://wwd.com/eye/people/beppe-modense-italys-prime-minister-of-fashion-1234662240/


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

With more hair and less weight, this could be me. :laughing:


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## StephenRG

With all due respect that is not old school.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 53523


That is the youngest picture I have seen of Humphrey Bogart. He died at the all too young age of 57 in 1957.


----------



## Fading Fast

eagle2250 said:


> That is the youngest picture I have seen of Humphrey Bogart. He died at the all too young age of 57 in 1957.


Here he is in 1920 at the age of 21:









He was considered a pretty boy when he first got to Hollywood from the NY stage in the early '30s. However, he lost his matinee-idol looks quickly, but clearly found his way to the top without them.


----------



## Oldsarge

StephenRG said:


> With all due respect that is not old school.


You are correct. I should have posted that picture in the "Questionable" thread.


----------



## eagle2250

Fading Fast said:


> Here he is in 1920 at the age of 21:
> View attachment 53570
> 
> 
> He was considered a pretty boy when he first got to Hollywood from the NY stage in the early '30s. However, he lost his matinee-idol looks quickly, but clearly found his way to the top without them.


Thank you, my friend, for the added perspective of the picture above and your illuminating commentary. Bogart has always fascinated me with his ability to take a litany of rather trite script lines and with a frequently stiff approach to acting, create magic with those lines. Obviously, I'm a big fan of Humphrey Bogart. Thanks again.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Underwood '42




----------



## Oldsarge

Cross posted on the Tweed Season thread.


----------



## Oldsarge

Cagney



















Leonard 
Cohen


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

VERY old


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 56131


.....and a great movie, for sure...."Here's looking at you, kid!"


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## EclecticSr.

Top photo, 2 classy and wonderfully talented gentlemen.
I can't quite place the gent in the second photo.
Never a big fan of Newman but it can't be denied, a classy and generous man.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Johannes Brahms, I think.


----------



## StephenRG

Ambrose Bierce:


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## EclecticSr.

StephenRG said:


> Ambrose Bierce:
> 
> View attachment 57621


Wish I had the mental capacity to remember all quotes attributed to him.


----------



## EclecticSr.

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 57711


Art deco for sure but, I don't recognize the gentlemen, perhaps you could jar my memory. the gent on the right seems vaguely familiar, grainy photo isn't helping.


----------



## Oldsarge

EclecticSr. said:


> Art deco for sure but, I don't recognize the gentlemen, perhaps you could jar my memory. the gent on the right seems vaguely familiar, grainy photo isn't helping.


Sorry, can't help you. The large chap on the left resembles someone labeled 'a well-known sportsman' in photos about Jackie Kennedy's younger years but that's as close as I can come.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## MarcDavidMiller

*Don't know about the first photo...regarding the second: *

_*You might think that. I couldn't possibly comment*_
*
I actually had a couple of made to measure suits based on F.U.' style. And I bought my first Barbour coat after seeing *_*To Play the King*_* (based on Michael English's coat worn in many scenes, after seeing Prince Charles wear Barbour for many years).*



Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 59193
> 
> 
> View attachment 59194


----------



## Oldsarge

Once again, the Master.


----------



## Oldsarge

The King of Sweden.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> The King of Sweden.
> 
> View attachment 59474


Looks to be the kind of job I'm looking for these days. Not a lot of stress, time to sit back and consider it all, you're left alone and the bird brains swim on past on calm waters and not bothering you! Who could ask for more? LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## StephenRG

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 60169


Ah yes - taken from that popular weekly newspaper competition, "Spot the Walrus" where entrants have to guess which person in the photo is in fact a walrus in disguise.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 60357


Jimmy Durante....the Schnoz...a master of slapstick comedy.


----------



## Oldsarge

Boris Karloff, unmonstered.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 61601
> 
> View attachment 61602


My mind is feeling it's age today...looking at the pictures above we are looking at Frank Sinatra and who is that in the picture on top? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge

Orson Welles.


----------



## Oldsarge

Walt Whitman.


----------



## Charles Dana

eagle2250 said:


> Jimmy Durante....the Schnoz...a master of slapstick comedy.


I'm not so sure&#8230;.I think that's Mel Brooks.


----------



## eagle2250

Charles Dana said:


> I'm not so sure&#8230;.I think that's Mel Brooks.


Oh-Oh! I may have screwed up again? In any event, both Mel Brooks and Jimmy Durante were exceptional comedians. Thanks for the correction.


----------



## Oldsarge

I did a Google image search. It's Mel. Funny how he and the Schnoz got so similar as they aged. They didn't look at all alike when they were younger.


----------



## Oldsarge

Robert Mitchem


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## EclecticSr.

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 62495
> 
> View attachment 62496


Gene Kelly top?

The duke in his last and I beleive one of his best roles.


----------



## Oldsarge

Edward Elgar










Satchmo


----------



## Tweedlover

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 62559
> 
> 
> View attachment 62564
> 
> 
> Edward Elgar


Satchmo, aye?


----------



## Oldsarge

Tweedlover said:


> Satchmo, aye?


Aye!


----------



## Oldsarge

The French Minister of Propaganda c. 1918.










I'm especially impressed with his mustache and bowler hat.


----------



## StephenRG




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

And then write indignant letters to the Vatican demanding canonization!


----------



## Oldsarge

Gene Kelly


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Fading Fast




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 63175
> 
> 
> View attachment 63176


During WWII Paul Newman wanted to be a Naval Aviator, but they washed him out of flight training when it was discovered that he was color blind. He went on to be rated as a tail gunner/ radio operator on Navy Avenger fighter bombers, fighting the air war in the Pacific theater. The man earned his spurs!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Marcello Mastrionni


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Egon Schindler


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## StephenRG

Charlie Chaplin and Feodor Chaliapin:


----------



## Oldsarge

If I ever pop open a bottle and get a genie granting me three wishes, my first one will be a voice like Chaliapin's.


----------



## StephenRG

Oldsarge said:


> If I ever pop open a bottle and get a genie granting me three wishes, my first one will be a voice like Chaliapin's.


I'd settle for a voice like this chap - Mark Reizen (Stalin's favourite _Boris_):


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Gable


----------



## Oldsarge

Karloff and Lugosi fooling around


----------



## Oldsarge

the late Rabbi Lord Jonathon Sacks


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 67913
> 
> 
> View attachment 67915


The old guard....they will surely be missed, each and every one!


----------



## Oldsarge

John Phillip Sousa


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

The immortal Buster Keaton


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Claude Monet


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 69717
> 
> 
> Claude Monet


A man and his work(s)! Very nicely done.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 69907


Based on the condition of that chair, it appears the above is not the only time someone has stood in it. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## StephenRG

Showing the importance of context...









Chico, Harpo, Groucho and Zeppo


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 71885


Redford plus grey herringbone tweed; can't go too wrong with that combo.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## drpeter

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 73115


That's a lovely jacket. Perfect summer attire, and just the right shade of cream linen cloth to go with white trousers. And this chap's accessories show very good taste.


----------



## ran23

I keep passing on a Italian Linen 2 piece suit on ebay. sleeves and hem to be tailored.


----------



## Oldsarge

Your self control is to be admired, my friend.


----------



## Oldsarge

Buster Keaton


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Dhaller

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 73115


This is what I aspire to in my vintage years.

It's not enough to have the *clothes*... one must have the overall panache? spirit? aura? I'm not sure quite the word I'm grabbing for.

Probably I need more children; the man exudes patriarchy (in the classical sense, not the modern one), so this must require a gaggle of grandchildren, children, nephews and nieces, and so on. Recipients of one's stories and observations.

Yes, I'm reading far more into it than is warranted, but such is the power of sheer Italian-ness.

DH


----------



## Oldsarge

You are right. My deepest regret is that I only have two children and no grandchildren. A half dozen at least would be a goodly number.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## drpeter

Dhaller said:


> the man exudes patriarchy (in the classical sense, not the modern one)


May I ask you to explain this distinction? I am not sure I understand the difference between patriarchy in the classical and modern senses.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> You are right. My deepest regret is that I only have two children and no grandchildren. A half dozen at least would be a goodly number.


We presently enjoy six grandchildren. Each of our two daughters gifted us with three. At present that seems the perfect number, but hey, the more the merrier! LOL


----------



## Oldsarge

J R R Tolkien


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 74457
> 
> 
> J R R Tolkien


I so loved his Lord of The Ring Trilogy and The Hobbit so well in college that when I was earning a living out in the world I bought a leather bound copies of the series. Those will be passed down to our youngest grandson some day, as he has become as big a fan of Tolkein's writings as am I.


----------



## Oldsarge

When LOTR came first came out in paperback around the summer of '66 I got a copy and spent the entirety of my sophomore registration week devoting the whole thing. Additionally, once I was established in my 6th grade classroom, I read the Hobbit to my class during after-lunch story time every year. Some years the class got their own copies and read along with me and some years they went to sleep. There's no explaining 12-year-olds.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## StephenRG

Eugene Delacroix (looking like a cross between Christian Bale and Josh Brolin):


----------



## Oldsarge

Note paisley pocket square!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Aging gracefully


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 75879
> 
> 
> Aging gracefully


We should all be so fortunate. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

Nickolai Tesla


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Arctic explorer and wife gentleman


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## StephenRG

Remember these chaps?


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Remember these chaps?
> View attachment 77171


Enjoyed it thoroughly as a boy. Leo G. Carroll, Robert Vaughn and David McCallum.

Enjoyed Carroll even more as Cosmo Topper -


----------



## Charles Dana

StephenRG said:


> Remember these chaps?
> View attachment 77171


I was a fan of The Man From UNCLE. That show is one of the reasons that, ever since 1966, I've had a fondness for gray and gray/blue glen plaid suits-worn with a white shirt and a black knit necktie.

It's also the reason I enjoy getting into fistfights. Preferably on a Hollywood back lot dressed to look like somewhere in Prague.

I seldom end up with the woman, though. Serves me right for letting my membership in The Man From UNCLE Fan Club lapse.


----------



## StephenRG




----------



## Oldsarge

This chap, though, looks more like an old-school bounder.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Ansel Adams


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Guest

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 61791


Is there a picture where he isn't in very nice clothes? Seems indeed he is one of the best dressed.


----------



## Oldsarge

Guest-311080 said:


> Is there a picture where he isn't in very nice clothes? Seems indeed he is one of the best dressed.


I just copied the one I found.


----------



## Oldsarge

Admiral Sir Victor Crutchley, VC


----------



## StephenRG

I don't recall whether I'd posted this before. Love that suit! Jesse Owens:


----------



## eagle2250

StephenRG said:


> I don't recall whether I'd posted this before. Love that suit! Jesse Owens:
> 
> View attachment 83799


It appears theat he is moving along at full speed ahead....note that both his feet appear to off the ground at the same time. I'm pretty certain most of us couldn't go that fast!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

George Washington Carver


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## 127.72 MHz

^^ "The Man in Black." Looking good!


----------



## Oldsarge

Silent film heartthrob Antonio Moreno and his dog sitting in front of his home. From the look of the architectural details he was living in Laguna Seca in Pasadena, an upscale neighborhood to this day.


----------



## Oldsarge

Alexander Graham Bell


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Lt Colonel David Niven at Normandy










and in film


----------



## StephenRG

Obviously Mr Malevich liked a roomy jacket and was none too concerned about pressed trousers...but it's interesting how despite this photo being 98 years old, he could wear the identical outfit now and no-one would think it was dated - people might think it not a fashionable look, but it wouldn't be 20thC cosplay either.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 84310


A much younger Robert Redford?


----------



## Oldsarge

Yup


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Ansel Adams


----------



## Oldsarge

Bass Reeves: Arguably the best lawman in the Old West, he had documented 3000 arrests to his credit. Yeah, the Lone Ranger was Black.


----------



## Oldsarge

Bonds, Jameses Bonds


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## StephenRG




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Paul Robeson. Greatest basso of his generation.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## StephenRG

Bronislaw Huberman (who my mother heard in concert, fwiw)


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Schultz and the original Snoopy


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Schultz and the original Snoopy
> 
> View attachment 87849


So that is the famous Beagle that plucked the infamous Red Baron from the sky? Mine beagles could only account for plucking cotton tails from the fields around our home, but they were a highly favored dog breed of canine companion in my eyes and mind!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Tweedlover

Brosnan makes for quite a distinguished looking "geezer" with his facial hair he's been sporting since getting up there in years.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Charlie Chaplin


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Luciano!


----------



## Winhes2

Hopefully, after the experiment.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## StephenRG

Leos Janacek:


----------



## Peak and Pine

^

Is that an actual person or Classical Music Action Figure? I think I got one of those in a Happy Meal once.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Buster Keaton


----------



## Tiger

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 88821


Pejorative stereotyping has been something practiced by the hypocrites on the left for many decades.

As Bill Buckley once wrote about Galbraith and his mistaken economic beliefs, "Professor Galbraith is horrified by the number of Americans who have bought cars with tail fins on them, and I am horrified by the number of Americans who take seriously the proposals of Mr. Galbraith."


----------



## Oldsarge

Okay, removed it will be. All of it.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 89609


A blessed man who gave much back to others less fortunate. A positive example for others to follow.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## StephenRG

A young-ish Otto Klemperer:


----------



## Winhes2




----------



## Oldsarge

Captain Harry S Truman in uniform, WWI


----------



## Oldsarge

the man in the formal wetsuit


----------



## StephenRG

Oldsarge said:


> the man in the formal wetsuit


Not a gentleman.









Cousteau was anti-semitic and a liar, says biographer


Jacques Cousteau, the marine adventurer who won fame for revealing the murky secrets of the ocean's depths to millions of television viewers around the world, may also have spent the best part of his life concealing a few murky secrets of his own, his biographer claimed yesterday.




www.theguardian.com


----------



## Oldsarge

Hermann Hesse


----------



## StephenRG

George Grosz

I can't help noting the contrast between his appearance and the appearance of those he painted!


----------



## Oviatt

This is a good source: Vintage Men. Swear!


----------



## Oldsarge

Pete Seeger in front of the Unamerican House Committee.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## William Kazak

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 90491


Grey trousers on both. Not my style


----------



## Oldsarge

One of my two favorite presidents.


----------



## StephenRG

Two English cricketers, Bill Lockwood (L) and Wilf Rhodes (R)


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Winhes2




----------



## Winhes2




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Winhes2

James Joyce


----------



## Winhes2

Andrew Carnegie


----------



## Winhes2

Bertrand Russel


----------



## StephenRG

Winhes2 said:


> Bertrand Russel












And Alfred North Whitehead


----------



## Oldsarge

Kurt Gödel, who demolished them both.


----------



## Winhes2

We've all overlooked James W. Buffet, for some a leading, more contemporary, philosopher. He's now 75, plus, that ascot.


----------



## StephenRG

Oldsarge said:


> Kurt Gödel, who demolished them both.


And demolished this man even more, I think! Gottlob Frege:


----------



## Winhes2

StephenRG said:


> And demolished this man even more, I think! Gottlob Frege:
> 
> View attachment 92699


What's he wearing between his collar and vest?


----------



## Oldsarge

StephenRG said:


> And demolished this man even more, I think! Gottlob Frege:
> 
> View attachment 92699


Quite probably.


----------



## Oldsarge

Oliver Hardy, Stan Laural, Jimmy Durante, Buster Keaton


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

with lady and dog.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## StephenRG




----------



## Oldsarge




----------

